# Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden



## Wedaufischer (18. Februar 2005)

Da immer wieder Fragen gestellt werden, was so gebraucht wird, möchte ich mal hier den Anfang mit einigen Quellen machen, wo man/Frau sich über die benötigten Angelpapiere etc. informieren kann.

Es wäre toll, wenn diese Liste auch von euch „Holländern“ mit Leben gefüllt und weitergeführt wird.
Bitte nur Links zu Verbänden/Organisationen einfügen. *Bitte keine gewerblichen Links!*

Allgemeine Übersicht über das Angeln in den Niederlanden: http://vissen.goedbegin.nl/ (niederländisch)

Waterland-Waternieuws-Vissen: http://www.waterland.net/index.cfm/...055B65B8-508B-B47F-5257678A86DF7A43/index.cfm (Neuigkeiten im Bereich Angeln, niederländisch)

Sportvisakte, Vergunning: http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/content/showpage.asp?pageid=417 (deutsch)

Lijst van viswateren: http://www.rbe.nl/Vissport/Lijst van wateren.htm (Begleitheft zur Sportvisakte/Vergunning für das Gebiet NoordWest Nederland und Gooi en Eemland, niederländisch)

Nacht vissen in Nederland: http://www.ovb.nl/cms/publish/content/showpage.asp?pageid=515 (Liste von Gewässern, wo das Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, niederländisch)

Nachtangeln, speziell die Provinzen *Braband* und *Limburg*: http://www.hsvderoerdomp.nl/nachtvissen in Limburg & Braband.html (Liste von Gewässern, wo das Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, niederländisch)

Openbaar vaarwater:
http://www.hsvderoerdomp.nl/Info viswater bevaarbaar 1.html (Liste von öffentlichen Fahrgewässern Teil 1, niederländisch)
http://www.hsvderoerdomp.nl/Info viswateren vlot en bevaarbaar 2.html (Liste von öffentlichen Fahrgewässern Teil 2, niederländisch)

Sportvissen in Nederland (NVVS) : http://www.nvvs.org/main/main.asp  (Niederländische Vereinigung der Sportfischer NVVS, niederländisch)

Visplanner: http://tools.locatienet.com/visplanner/zoekformulier.htm  (Der schnellste Weg zum Fisch, Süß- und Salzwasser, niederländisch)

Das Wetter in Holland (Weer Online): http://www.weeronline.nl/nlnlreif.htm  (Auswahl von Städten und Regionen möglich, niederländisch)

Die Gezeiten in Holland (Het Getijd): http://www.getij.nl/  (niederländisch, englisch) 

Gezeitenkalender für Holland und Deutschland
http://kvu.der-norden.de/frameset.php3?url=http://kvu.der-norden.de/Pinwand/Gezeitenkalender.html  (deutsch, niederländisch) Dank an den Heavy-Hessen Steffen60431

Waterstand & Astronomisch Getij
http://www.actuelewaterdata.nl/waterstand/ (niederländisch) Danke an detlefb.

Wasserstände von Rhein (Rijn) und Maas (Meuse): http://www.infocentrum-binnenwateren.nl/hoogwater/ (niederländisch, deutsch)

WASSERSPORTFÜHRER 2005 Was haben deutsche Wassersportler bei der Einreise in die Niederlande zu beachten. Eine gemeinsame Ausgabe der Wasserschutzpolizei Nordrhein-Westfalen und der Niederländischen Wasserschutzpolizei. http://www.wasserschutzpolizei-nrw.de/wfuehrer.htm#Inhalt (deutsch)

Trailerhellingen (Slipstellen) in den Niederlanden. http://www.vaartips.nl/hellingena.htm

Kutter & Küste
http://www.angeltreff.org/reise/europa/niederlande/kuste.html (eine Top Seite, deutsch)

Die KutterInfoPage
http://www.kutterpage.de/niederlande/niederlande.html (eine Top Seite, deutsch mit direkten Links zu den Anbietern)


Danke für eure Mithilfe #6

.


----------



## Palometta (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

Diese Seite  kann ich auch noch zum stöbern anbieten.
Wer ein klein wenig der niederländischen Sprache mächtig ist hat natürlich nen Vorteil  :q 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Palometta (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

Nochmal ich  :q  :q  :q 


DAS  hatte ich ganz vergessen  |bla: 


Hier findet man ( fast ) alles  was mit angeln auf Meeresfische zu tun hat und etliche weitere Links .  #6 

Bis dann
Palometta


----------



## Wedaufischer (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

Den 1. Link hatte ich schon. Toll dass du ihn eingestellt hast. Der 2. Link ist phänomenal.#6 Da hat man sehr viel zu lesen. Klasse.#6#6


----------



## snofla (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

hi Palometta

der 2te link ist klasse #6  :k  #6  #6


----------



## wilder_wombel (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

Hi,

der zeite link ist der hammer, genau was ich immer schon gesucht habe, nur ein bischen
übersetzung wäre teilweise nicht schlecht. kennt jemand von euch eine adresse wo man
(wie bei google die sprachtools) ne seite übersetzten kann ?

gruß
wombi


----------



## Halsa anfanger (27. März 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

Hallo,

Vielleicht ist http://sportvis.pagina.nl/ dies etwas?



Grusse aus Holland


----------



## Wedaufischer (28. April 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

Ich habe noch etwas Interessantes für unsere Bootsangler/Käpitäne gefunden:

WASSERSPORTFÜHRER 2005 Was haben deutsche Wassersportler bei der Einreise in die Niederlande zu beachten.

Eine gemeinsame Ausgabe der Wasserschutzpolizei Nordrhein-Westfalen und der Niederländischen Wasserschutzpolizei.

http://www.wasserschutzpolizei-nrw.de/wfuehrer.htm#Inhalt (deutsch)


----------



## CarphunterMF (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

Danke war hilfreich


----------



## Siff-Cop (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

Hallo Grenzlandangler 


hab hier noch ne:m  Liste  mit dem Strafenkatalog der Verbote gefunden!!!
Damit ihr Euch schon mal darauf einstellen könnt was ihr blechen müßt solltet ihr mal was verbotenes beim Angeln machen.

PS: Laßt Euch nicht erwischen!!!!!  

ohne Gewehr


----------



## nikmark (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

Moin,
auch 'ne gute Seite :

www.zeevisland.com

Es geht um das Meereesangeln in Holland und Norwegen.

Nikmark


----------



## Wedaufischer (13. September 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

Habe mal die guten Links aus den Beiträgen "Gezeiten" eingefügt.

Dank an den Heavy-Hessen Steffen60431 #6 und "last but not least", danke an detlefb. #6


----------



## Wedaufischer (26. September 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

Einige Informationen hinzugefügt u.a. über Kutterangeln (Bootvissen). :m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

In aller Kürze: Is senken erlaubt? Hafen an der Maas.
Danke, Gruß Andy


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. November 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

Einige Informationen hinzugefügt u.a. über Slipstellen (Trailerhellingen). :m


----------



## barta (24. November 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

ich kann mir aus dem extrem unverständlichen holländischen kauderwelsh keinen reim machen... gibbet sowas nicht auch irgendwo auf duitsch???


----------



## Siff-Cop (24. November 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir aus dem extrem unverständlichen holländischen kauderwelsh keinen reim machen... gibbet sowas nicht auch irgendwo auf duitsch???


 
hallo barta 

was willste denn genau wissen??????

viehleicht kann ich Dir ja helfen!!


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. November 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir aus dem extrem unverständlichen holländischen kauderwelsh keinen reim machen... gibbet sowas nicht auch irgendwo auf duitsch???


Welche Probleme hast du? Das ist kein "holländischer Kauderwelsch", *das ist die holländische Sprache*! 

Falls du nichts Sachdienliches beisteuern kannst oder willst, bitte ich dich deine Finger schön in Zaum zu halten.

Wenn du eine Frage hast, kannst du sie sicherlich auch in einem vernünftigen Stil stellen und dir wird geholfen werden!


----------



## barta (24. November 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

irgendwie hast du da was falsch verstanden wedaufischer!

zum helfen...is ja lieb gemeint, aber ich wollte die seiten mal durchforsten...das wär en bischen viel verlangt, von euch alles übersetzt zu bekommen, woll?!
werde aber beim nächsten nl-besuch mal nen richtigen angelshop aufsuchen...war ja bisher immer im postamt und hab nur die akte gekauft

@wedaufischer... ich kam mir jetzt en bischen provoziert vor von dir. ich wollte damit NICHT deinen threat schlecht machen! das war nie meine absicht! ich versteh halt kein wort von dieser sprache. ich hätte vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen, das die links für leute, die ein bischen die sprache kennen, sehr hilfreich sein könnte, dann wär das hier garnicht erst so weit gekommen... naja schwamm drüber
wie gesagt, vielen dank für die angebotene hilfe! werde ich bestimmt nochmal dankend drauf zurückkommen

gruß 
barta


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. November 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie hast du da was falsch verstanden wedaufischer!


Das muss wohl so sein.



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> zum helfen...is ja lieb gemeint, aber ich wollte die seiten mal durchforsten...das wär en bischen viel verlangt, von euch alles übersetzt zu bekommen, woll?!


Ganze Internetseiten zu übersetzen, ich glaube deine Annahme könnte hinkommen.


			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> werde aber beim nächsten nl-besuch mal nen richtigen angelshop aufsuchen...war ja bisher immer im postamt und hab nur die akte gekauft


Das reicht vollkommen aus, dir dort die Sportvisakte und die Vergunning zu besorgen. Angelzeugs gibt es dort meistens nicht.



			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> @wedaufischer... ich kam mir jetzt en bischen provoziert vor von dir.


Weshalb? mal so als bescheidene Frage.





			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte damit NICHT deinen threat schlecht machen! das war nie meine absicht!


Das glaube ich dir.





			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh halt kein wort von dieser sprache.


Viele andere auch nicht, aber sie bemühen sich. 





			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen, das die links für leute, die ein bischen die sprache kennen, sehr hilfreich sein könnte, dann wär das hier garnicht erst so weit gekommen... naja schwamm drüber


Nein, nicht einfach Schwamm drüber. Mein lieber Freund, es ist die niederländische Sprache, wie jede andere auch und nicht irgendein "Kauderwelsch". Das sollte man respektieren, egal um wessen Sprache es sich handelt, sei Japanisch, Russisch, Englisch oder eben Niederländisch (Ich bitte zu entschuldigen, dass ich nicht alle Sprachen aufzählen kann, bzw. konnte.)! Darum geht es! Ich persönlich, um jetzt wieder aufs niederländische zurück zu kommen, kann sehr wenig, abgesehen vom Lesen und Verstehen (mal besser, mal schlechter) davon richtig sprechen, *aber* ich tue es, sicherlich mehr schlecht als recht. Was ich aber damit ausdrücken will, ist einzig und allein, dass ich versuche, als Gast in einem "fremden" Land, den dortigen Menschen ein wenig *Respekt* entgegen zu bringen, indem ich sie in "IHRER" Taal/Heimatsprache anspreche. Auch dann, wenn es sich für sie sicherlich bescheiden anhört.

Niederländisch ist eine Sprache wie jede andere auch, aber kein "Kauderwelsch"! Wenn man das respektiert, kommt man manchmal weiter als man denkt...


			
				barta schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt, vielen dank für die angebotene hilfe! werde ich bestimmt nochmal dankend drauf zurückkommen


Ich denke mal, du bist ihnen, den "Holländern" hier und mir willkommen und wenn du Fragen hast, frage.


----------



## Ralf ems (30. November 2005)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

@Wedaufischer

recht haste !!! 

.... und besten dank für deine links und wenn man die texte etwas laut und langsam liest, ist das gar nicht so schwer den inhalt zu definieren und zu verstehen, man muss aber auch wollen ;-))

algenbehaftete grüsse aus dem emsland
RALF


----------



## cavedano (29. März 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo allerseits ,bin neu hier und möchte erfahren ob ich am Wochenende 
08-04 mit meinem Sohn an der Maas angeln darf !!
Habe eine Visaktie aber ich habe gehört das in dieser Zeit Angelverbot ist .
Stimmt das oder ist es nur eingeschränkt ?
Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp. Ciao.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hi cavedano, willkommen im Board!

Zu deiner Frage: Ein generelles Angelverbot besteht nich, aber die Hechtschonzeit ist so strend dass nur Maden und Mais etc. bzw. Kunstfliegen aber nicht über 2,5cm genehmigt sind. Schonzeit beginnt Samstag.
Genaue Formulierungen hab ich aber leider nicht im Kopf  

LG by Andy


----------



## Siff-Cop (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Leude

hier mal ein kleines Update zu den Strafen, die sind seit dem 1. Januar 2006 in den Niederlanden gestiegen.

Link (auf der Siete, links auf "Boetes" klicken)

Ich hoffe das niemand auf den Geschmack kommt, sie zu testen.  :q


----------



## Sascha84 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

gibt es die Strafen auch auf deutsch??? denn ich versteh nur die hälfte, bin in der sprache noch nich so geübt!!!!!

Gruß 
Sascha


----------



## AngelAndy20 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



			
				Sascha84 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es die Strafen auch auf deutsch??? denn ich versteh nur die hälfte, bin in der sprache noch nich so geübt!!!!!


 
1. Ist das keine Sprache
2. Ist das trotzdem kein Problem denn
3. Knall Dir ne Flasche Whisky so schnell du kannst auf leeren Magen runter, dann holst du tief luft und rasselst es so schnell du kannst runter - dann ists verständlich. Nur bidde nich machen wenn Du von der höllandischen Polente angehalten wirst weil du mal wieder bei 120 auf der "Autobahn" eingepennt bist...

:q :q #h


----------



## Sascha84 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

nich witzig!!!!!! aber gibt es die denn auf deutsch???


----------



## Sascha84 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

nich witzig!!!!!! aber gibt es die denn auf deutsch???


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

onlineübersetzen :q :q :q :q 



> Das binnenvisserij zur Übung ohne einen gültigen Sportfisch bescheinigen Sein fähiges Erscheinen mit: Ein oder zwei hengels: ? 50. - (war? 30, -) das binnenvisserij zur Übung ohne die gültige große Fischbescheinigung, die fähiges Erscheinen mit ist: Mehr als 2 hengels: ? 110. - (war? 55, -) anderes die Erlaubnis gehabtes vistuigen: ? 121. - das binnenvisserij zur Übung oder legen Übung fest und nicht auf erstem Fortschritt eines Betrugoffiziers für Kontrolle liefert: die Sportfischbescheinigung und/oder die Lizenz (bei ein oder zwei hengel (S)): ? 50. - (war? 30, -) die Sportfischbescheinigung, die große Fischbescheinigung und/oder die Lizenz (bei 2 oder mehr hengel (S)): ? 110. - (war? 55, -) die Sportfischbescheinigung, die große Fischbescheinigung und/oder die Lizenz (anderes vistuigen die Erlaubnis gehabt an)? 121. - Fischperiode, in einem Wasser, verwendbares entschlossenes während durch des Ministers der Landwirtschaft, Naturerhaltung und Fischerei, durch ihn: ? 50. - (war? 30, -) Fische zwischen 2 Stunden nach Sonneverdammnis und 1 Stunde für Sonneaufstieg (dort, wo das) verboten ist: ? 50. - (war? 30, -) Widerstand Arbeiterlager auf der Wasserseite? 75. - Fische im neder-Rijn, in der Maas, in der Leckstelle oder in den Overijsselsche Kämpfen innerhalb eines Abstandes von 75 Metern hinter einer Verdammung, im vispassage eingeführt an einer Verdammung oder innerhalb eines Bereiches 25 Meter für das bovenmond von diesen vispassage? 60. - ein vorhandenes vistuig haben auf oder in der Unmittelbarkeit von etwas binnenwater, während der Gebrauch von diesem vistuig im Wasser, das an diesem Moment betroffen wird, verboten wird: ? vorhandenes 30. - haben Sie auf oder in der Unmittelbarkeit von etwas binnenwater, während mit nicht kompetentem (Bescheinigung) oder (Lizenz) Fisch in diesem Wasser erlaubt ist, von: Ein oder zwei hengels: ? 50. - (war? 30, -) mehr als zwei hengels: ? 110. - (war? 55, -) ein ein anderes ein die Erlaubnis gehabtes vistuig: ? 121. - ein nicht die Erlaubnis gehabtes vistuig: * * *



hoffe dich bringt dich etwas weiter 
hihi unerlaubtes campen, ist im übersetzter arbeiterlager hihihihihu
Fischereigerät heißt vistuig


----------



## ollyf. (6. November 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

ich hätte noch eine klurze, schnelle frage (bin leider des holländischen kein bischen mächtig also nich böse sien pls das ich nich die links durchgestöbert hab ^^ ) :

Kann man die beiden Dokumente die man zum Angeln in Holland braucht auch quasi als Tageskarte kaufen, oder muss man die Jahreskarte für 30 € nehmen? und wenn man sie als tageskarte kaufen kann, wie teuer is das ungefähr zusammen?

vielen dank im voraus ... 

:m


edit:/ hab mich mal n bissl schlau gemacht und bin zu der erkenntnis gekommen, tageskarten gibts wohl nicht ^^ alles klar, aber ne andere frage auf die ich noch keine antwort gefunden habe: 

gilt sprotvisakte + vergunning und gewässererscheinen 1 jahr oder immer bis zum 31. dezember? weil ich hatte vor mit nem freund in 2 wochen mal nach roermond runter zu fahren, aber wenn die sachen nur bis zum 31.12. gültig sind, lohnt sich das ja nich wirklich sich sowas jetzt noch zu kaufen.

jetzt aber vielen dank im voraus ^^


----------



## Neptun01 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Leute was ändert sich denn 2007 mit den angeldokumenten in den Niederlanden?Hatte sonst alles bei Bergsma bekommen,habe aber gehöhrt das das nächstes Jahr anders sein soll.
Viele Grüße Neptun 01.


----------



## SchneiderGLB (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Guten Tag,

wer kann mir sagen, wo man Sonntags in den Niederlanden Angelscheine kaufen kann? Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

SchneiderGLB


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo,
kurze blöde Frage: Ist die Yachtschule Müllenschläder der Verein, der umgangssprachlich Seebär heißt?|uhoh: 

Gruß Andy


----------



## joshua (2. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hi , ich hab gestern mal eine amtliche Informationslektüre aus Holland bekommen. (Infos rund um den Vispas).
Ich denke die werden die Vispasinhaber alle bekommen. Nu les ich da etwas von einem Nachtvispas, den man wohl in Ostholland benötigt.
Leider fehlten weitergehende Infos.
Für den Holländer liegt ja Limburg und damit die Maasplassen auch im Osten:q..und ich bin nu einigermassen verunsichert, ob man hier nun diesen Nachtvispas braucht oder nicht.


----------



## marca (2. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Zuid-Holland und Noord-Holland kenne ich.
Sind halt Provincies.
So wie z.B Limburg oder Friesland und die anderen.
Aber was jetzt unter Ost-Holland zu verstehen ist??
Keine genaue Ahnung.
Wenn einer was genauerea weiß,bitte melden!


----------



## joopie (2. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo,
Oost-Holland sind die Provinzen Gelderland, Drente und Overijssel. Das läuft an der deutschen Grenze so ungefähr von Kleve aus nach Norden Richtung Gronau etc.
Das sicherste dürfte es es sein, beim Verein oder im Winkel nachzufragen!
|uhoh:


----------



## Borusse (2. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



joshua schrieb:


> Hi , ich hab gestern mal eine amtliche Informationslektüre aus Holland bekommen. (Infos rund um den Vispas).
> Ich denke die werden die Vispasinhaber alle bekommen. Nu les ich da etwas von einem Nachtvispas, den man wohl in Ostholland benötigt.
> Leider fehlten weitergehende Infos.
> Für den Holländer liegt ja Limburg und damit die Maasplassen auch im Osten:q..und ich bin nu einigermassen verunsichert, ob man hier nun diesen Nachtvispas braucht oder nicht.


 
Hallo, 

den Nachtvispas braucht man in Limburg nicht.Wo und wann man Nachtangeln darf, steht alles in der " Liste von Angelgewässern Limburg ". Die Bestimmungen sind aber die gleichen wie die Jahre zuvor auch.
In der "Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren " ( ab S.75 )gibt es einen Plan mit allen Gewässer der Hengelsport Federatie Oost Nederland.Dort steht auch eine ganze Seite über den Nachtvispas.


----------



## joshua (3. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Borusse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den Nachtvispas braucht man in Limburg nicht.Wo und wann man Nachtangeln darf, steht alles in der " Liste von Angelgewässern Limburg ". Die Bestimmungen sind aber die gleichen wie die Jahre zuvor auch.
> In der "Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren " ( ab S.75 )gibt es einen Plan mit allen Gewässer der Hengelsport Federatie Oost Nederland.Dort steht auch eine ganze Seite über den Nachtvispas.


Vielen Dank für die schnelle Info,
#6


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. März 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



joshua schrieb:


> Für den Holländer liegt ja Limburg und damit die Maasplassen auch im Osten:q..und ich bin nu einigermassen verunsichert, ob man hier nun diesen Nachtvispas braucht oder nicht.




hallo

an den Maasplassen ist das Nachtangel sowieso verboten


----------



## barsch-jäger (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

hallo
habe mal eine kurze frage zum ZeeVispas 2007. Kann mir eine sagen was der ca. kostet?
Gruß/Flo


----------



## Borusse (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hi, schau mal hier rein, ob Du wirklich einen ZeeVispas benötigst! http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/content.aspx?ids=672&idp=746&taal=de-DE

Gruss

Chris


----------



## dingo2025 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo,
ich finde es toll #6 das Du die Seiten übers angeln in Holland gesammelt hast nur leider verstehe ich die Sprache nicht und kann mir deswegen keine Infos daraus holen #c.
Wir wollen morgen ( 03.07.2007 ) mal zum Julianekanal fahren und es dort versuchen da wir bisher nur in baggerseen geangelt haben.
Hast Du ein paar Tipps für uns,was Gerät,Regeln usw. angeht.
Das wir die Erlaubniskarten in Kerkrade bekommen wissen wir schon.
danke


----------



## stephan71 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Da sich zum Jahr 2007 viel geändert hat und nicht alle mehr bescheid wissen,gebe ich mal die möglichkeit sich an mich per E-mail zu wenden.Ich bin schon mehrere Jahre Kontrolleur in den Niederlanden in der nähe von Nimwegen,habe Kurse bei Der "Sportvissereij Nederland "gemacht.Und verkaufe Angelscheine des NHV devoorn,mit Vispas.


----------



## snofla (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

hi Stephan

willkommen im AB |wavey:#6


----------



## dapla (19. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Leute!

Ich hätte mal ne Frage und hoffe das ich ne Menge Infos von euch (Hollandkenner, egal ob der Sprache mächtig oder nicht|supergri) erhalte! 
Vorweg: Habe Null Ahnung vom Brandungsangeln!!!#c

So, nun zu meiner Geschichte:
Ich werde im November nach Holland fahren um am Meer ein wenig die Fische zu ärgern!

So jetzt geht es aber los mit meinen Fragen:

Wo??(geplant ist Hoek van Holland - Rotterdam) kann ich welchen Fisch auf welche Art überlisten?
Kann ich auch etwas mit Blinker, Pilker oder Twister erreichen?
Ab welcher Temperatur kann ich den Dorsch in Ufernähe erwarten? Und ... eben Tips aller Art!!!

Ich hoffe einfach mal das sich von euch ein paar Leute die Mühe machen einem Brandungsanfänger ein paar Tipps mit auf den Weg zu geben !! Dafür schon einmal danke im Vorraus!!!


----------



## Jolle (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Freunde !

Man muß sich wundern, wie viele Angler Probleme haben in NL . . . . 
Zum Angeln gerne hinfahren, wegen der "vielen" Fische, aber bloß nicht Fragen.
Als Gast sollte man ruhig mal anhalten und HALLO sagen. . . . .
Ihr werdet euch wundern, was man in so einem sehr häufig netten Gespräch alles erfährt.

Was, wann, wo, wie, der holländische Angelkollege hilft bestimmt.

Traut euch doch einfach mal . . . . .

Gut, es gibt natürlich auch viele deutsche Muffelköppe . . . . . . 

Ich sage nur, wer nicht fragt der nicht gewinnt !

M.f.G.     Jolle


----------



## joopie (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Jolle,
es ist ja richtig,dass die Kommunikation mit den einheimischen Anglern zu bevorzugen ist, da man dann meistens nicht nur richtige Antworten bekommt, sondern auch Freunde finden kann.
Allerdings dürfte dir beim lesen der hiesigen Beiträge auch auffallen, dass viele Anfragen eben von Anglern kommen, die noch nie oder nur ganz selten in den Niederlanden fischen.
Für die ist dann doch das Forum die richtige Anlaufstelle, oder nicht?
|bigeyes
PS: Haben nach meinem letzten Urlaub, der heute leider zu Ende ging, sowohl vom Fischereiverband Nordholland, als auch von einem örtlichen Polizisten gehört, dass 95 % der Verstösse gegen das niederländische Fischereirecht von Einheimischen begangen wurden und deutsche Angler in ganz seltenen Fällen aufgefallen sind!


----------



## Aquariumheinz09 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo
Ich möchte demnächst in Holland in der Nähe von Dronten ( Walibiworld ) angeln.
Auf was angelt man dort bzw. was fängt man dort ?
Was brauch ich für Papiere und wo bekomme ich Sie ?
Gruß Günter


----------



## Carphunter52 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo,
Ich heise Stephan und hätte mal ne frage da ich das forum net zu Mülen möchte.
Und zwar zu Zuid Hollang gehört ja auch das Eemmeer und generell das gebiet darum auch dazu oder?????

Und wissen sie wo ich die Viskarte erwerben kann ,geht das echt bei den Postämtern ????
Und wissen sie wo man rund um Almeren gut auf Karpfen fischen kann???

Na klar müssen sie mir keinen Hotspot sagen aber ein see wäre net schlecht und darf man mit Bollies in den NIederlanden fischen???

Bin komplett ein neuer Petrijünger und habe halt angst das ich da irgendwelche fehler machen könnte????

Gruß Carphunter


----------



## ichbinauchda85 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

schon mal vielen dank...wenn ich mir das immer alles durchlese steht da das ich im zusammenhang mit dem vispas immer den 'Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren" Was ist das?? ist das das Büchlein??? was auf dem einem video zu sehen war???


----------



## sweenson (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hab da mal eine Frage 

bin Mitte des Jahres in Nordholland gewesen und wollte dort angeln wo ich schon mal vor ein paar jahren gewesen bin und ich mir zu damaligen zeiten nur noch zusätzlich eine vergünning gekauft habe .
Da sich einiges geändert hat (vispas) bin ich in einem Angelgeschäft in den heldern gegangen und habe gefragt !
Diese versicherten mir das ich mit meinem vispas und der Mitgliedschaft meines Vereins (HSV WISH also nicht aus Nordholland) in den gewässern dort keinen anderen Schein brauche! Da ich immer noch skeptisch war zeigte ich eine Landkarte mit den gewässern wo ich angeln wollte (keine binnen Gewässer) und man versicherte mir wieder das es kein problem sei!
Diese Gewässer sind nicht in der Landesliste eingetragen so weit ich das weiss!

Gewässer: in und um Anna Paulowna
Hooge Oude Veer
Lage Oude Veer 
und die umliegenden Polder 

wollte in 2 wochen noch einmal dort hin aber bin immer noch verunsichert!?


----------



## joopie (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo sweenson,
was dir im Angelladen erzählt wurde ist schon richtig! Warst du beim Konigsvisser oder bei Zorg?
Die Gewässer im Polder Anna Paulowna und die Gewässer von den Helder sind durch die Federation Norrd-West dem Verband zur Verfügung gestellt worden und sind auch in der Liste enthalten!
Wenn du in oude veer oder im Ewijkkanal fischen willst, wirst du dich wundern!
Zander und Hecht geht fast garnicht mehr, da der Berufsfischer dort nicht nur reichlich Reusen stehen hat, sondern auch jedes Jahr zweimal mit Stellnetzen von 3,5 km Länge abfischt!
Ich fische dort seit 15 Jahren und schätze das Wasser als völlig überfischt an!
Wenn du tatsächlich auf Zander gehen willst, solltest du es im Noord-Holland Kanal versuchen.
An der Auswasserungsschleuse in den Helder kann man am Bootswarteplatz von den Stegen aus gut auf Zander, Hecht und vor allem große Barsche angeln!
Viel Erfolg!
:vik:


----------



## sweenson (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

hallo joopie danke für deine antwort

das war früher ein super Zandergewässer!
Konigsvisser
Wo oder unter was kann ich diese gewässer in der Landelijke Lijst van Viswatern den finden ?
War bei Konigsvisser in den heldern

Wie ist es denn mit dem Hecht bestand in den umliegenden Poldern ?


----------



## joopie (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo,
die Liste ist so aufgebaut, dass die Gewässer nach den Federaties aufgeteilt sind.
Vorne im Heft findest du eine Übersicht der Federaties, hier Noord-West. Entsprechende Seite aufschlagen und blättern!
In den Poldern geht Hecht eigentlich immer, zumal jetzt auch die Gräben und Sloote vom Riet befreit wurden.
Entweder mit dem toten Köderfisch legen oder ziehen, oder große leicht Blinker!
Aber: Mitnehmen von Hechten ist strengstens verboten!


----------



## sweenson (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

hallo 
aber unter dem nord west bereich kann ich die oben genannten Gewässer nicht finden?
oder wird dort nur ein Poldergebiet angegeben?

Das gehört wohl nicht mehr zu diesem Thema hier vielleicht kannst du mir eine Nachricht schicken ?

gruss Sven


----------



## totaler Spinner (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



ichbinauchda85 schrieb:


> schon mal vielen dank...wenn ich mir das immer alles durchlese steht da das ich im zusammenhang mit dem vispas immer den 'Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren" Was ist das?? ist das das Büchlein??? was auf dem einem video zu sehen war???


 
Das ist das Büchlein, bekommst du zusammen mit den Papieren. Dort stehen alle Angelgewässer und deren besondere Bestimmungen drin. *Unbedingt* *vor* *dem angeln lesen*, ist zwar alles in Niederländisch, ich finde man kann es entziffern, wenn nicht dann übersetzen lassen z.B. beim VVV, Angelladen, oder hier im Board. Die lijst van viswateren *musst du beim angeln immer dabeihaben* sonst gilt das als angeln ohne Schein auch wenn die Papiere vorhanden sind.


----------



## totaler Spinner (27. November 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Funktioniert bei euch noch der Link: 

Wasserstände von Rhein (Rijn) und Maas (Meuse): http://www.infocentrum-binnenwateren.nl/hoogwater/ (niederländisch, deutsch)

Ich komme zwar auf die Seite mit den Flüssen, wen ich aber auf einen Messort klicke kommt bei mir die Fehlermeldung: HTTP 500 Interner Serverfehler.
Das heißt ja dass der Fehler beim Seitenbetreiber liegt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er nicht längst behoben wurde. Oder muss ich doch an meinen Browsereinstellungen was ändern?


----------



## Khaos (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Liebes Forum, 

bin neu hier also bitte nicht so hart sein mit mir  
Ich habe mir jetzt jede seite in diesem Bericht intensiv durchgelesen um viele Infos zu sammeln.

Leider stelle ich mir immer noch 2 oder mehr fragen.
Nun aber erstmal zu den 2 Fragen die ich jetzt auf den Lippen/Finger habe:

Wenn ich den VISpas jetzt ( Dezember 2008 ) beantrage , also mitglied in einem Niederländischen Angelverein werde, gilt dieser dann bis Dezember 2009 oder wird ab dem 01.01.2009 alles wieder auf Null gesetzt ? 
Weil in dem Fall würde ich noch warten. |kopfkrat

Zweite Frage:

Wenn ich den VISpas habe, muss ich dann immernoch einen Tagesschein für ein Gewässer haben bsp. die Maas oder kann ich einfach hinfahren und Angeln ? #c

Diese beiden fragen konnte ich mir leider nicht per Google, Forumssuche oder andere Website´s selber beantworten.

Hoffe das mir hier jemand hilft.

Gruß aus dem Kreis Wesel ( NRW )

EDIT: 

Noch ne frage hinterher:

Lohnt es sich eingentlich im Dezember / Januar bzw. im Winter allgemein, einfach mal los zu fahren um zu Angeln ohne das Gewässer zu kennen ? 
Aber vielleicht ist ja jemand da, der aus Wesel oder dem Kreis Wesel kommt um mich in die Niederländische Fischgehirne zu bringen, damit ich weiß wo ich Sie finden kann


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Khaos schrieb:


> Hallo Liebes Forum,
> 
> 
> Wenn ich den VISpas jetzt ( Dezember 2008 ) beantrage , also mitglied in einem Niederländischen Angelverein werde, gilt dieser dann bis Dezember 2009 oder wird ab dem 01.01.2009 alles wieder auf Null gesetzt ?
> Weil in dem Fall würde ich noch warten. |kopfkrat



Hallo

also der Vispas gilt immer vom 01.01. bis zum 31.12..
Ich würde  an deiner Stelle noch warten bis zur ersten Januar Woche.
Ich war gestern im Laden(Bergsma, Kerkrade) und wollte meine Papiere für 2009 holen aber die gibts erst in der 1. Januar Woche bei ihm, wie das bei anderen Läden ist weiß ich nicht.



Khaos schrieb:


> Zweite Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich den VISpas habe, muss ich dann immernoch einen Tagesschein für ein Gewässer haben bsp. die Maas oder kann ich einfach hinfahren und Angeln ? #c



An der Maas brauchst du keinen extra Schein, aber an einigen Gewässern wohl. z.B. Brauchst du  an einem Vereinssee, in dem du nicht Mitglied biist, einen Erlaubnisschein desweiteren bekommst du zu deinem Vispas  ein kleines Buch in dem alle Regeln  und auch Gewässer drin stehen die du mit dem Vispas befischen darfst. Am besten nach der Deutschen Version von dem Buch(Lijst van viswateren) fragen. Natürlich bekommst du auch einen Vereinsmitgliedsausweiß mit dem du dann an dem jeweiligen Vereinssee angeln darfst . Wenn du z. B. an den Maasseen angeln möchtest brauchst du eine extra Erlaubnis. 



Khaos schrieb:


> Noch ne frage hinterher:
> 
> Lohnt es sich eingentlich im Dezember / Januar bzw. im Winter allgemein, einfach mal los zu fahren um zu Angeln ohne das Gewässer zu kennen ?



Natürlich, wenn der Köder nicht im Wasser ist kann man auch nichts fangen ???|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Wenn Dir noch was unklar ist frag einfach.


----------



## Khaos (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Nabend, 

erstmal danke für die Antwort, bin schon recht weiter 
Würde zwar gerne schon jetzt anfagen zu angeln , und auch zwischen weihnachten und neujahr , aber was will man machen =).

Oder gibts vielleicht Forellenhöfe in Holland, wo man "so" ohne Vispas angeln kann ? also einfach nur ein Tagesschein oder so ?

Ich werde mich dann mal in der ersten Januar Woche nach Straelen aufmachen und den Vispas machen.
Weiß jemand wie das in Straelen abläuft ? brauch ich da auch nur zur Kasse / Information gehen und nach dem Vispas fragen ?



Mal noch so ne Frage:

Ich würde gerne meine Freundin zum Angelsport ziehen. Nunja, da Sie aber erstmal nur gucken möchte ob es denn ihr den so spaß macht und so, bevor sie halt den Vispas kauft.
Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:

Was würde passieren, wenn ich meine Freundin mitnehmen würde zum Angeln ( Sie hat kein Vispas , aber ich ) und Sie würde die Rute einigemale zur wasser lassen und jemand sieht das und Konrolliert uns ?  |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Khaos (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Die Frage aus meinem Letzten Beitrag steht immer noch , habe aber wiedere ine Frage betrefflich Angeln in den Niederlande:

Wenn ich zur Maas fahre ( Gebiet Arcen ), dort mein Auto abstelle, mit meinen Angelsachen richtung Gewässer laufe und dort *NIX* abgezäunt ist oder kein Hinweis ist das ich dort aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht Angeln darf, dann darf ich mich doch einfach dahin setzten und Angeln oder ? 

Hier mal ein Bild von Arcen wo ich gerne mal Angeln würde:

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/5647/arcenbn2.jpg
Quelle: Google Earth


----------



## Khaos (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

mag niemand mehr antworten ? |wavey:
Hier ist doch eigentlich recht viel los, da sind doch bestimmt leute dabei die mal zwei drei sätze dazu schreiben könnten oda ? |kopfkrat

Thanks:l


----------



## Siff-Cop (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Khaos schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> Was würde passieren, wenn ich meine Freundin mitnehmen würde zum Angeln ( Sie hat kein Vispas , aber ich ) und Sie würde die Rute einigemale zur wasser lassen und jemand sieht das und Konrolliert uns ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

Formal gesehen angelt sie dann ohne Erlaubniss, kostet ca 80€ Strafe.




Khaos schrieb:


> Wenn ich zur Maas fahre ( Gebiet Arcen ), dort mein Auto abstelle, mit meinen Angelsachen richtung Gewässer laufe und dort *NIX* abgezäunt ist oder kein Hinweis ist das ich dort aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht Angeln darf, dann darf ich mich doch einfach dahin setzten und Angeln oder ?


 

Müßte in der Lijst van Viswateren stehen.


----------



## sditges (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Khaos schrieb:


> Die Frage aus meinem Letzten Beitrag steht immer noch , habe aber wiedere ine Frage betrefflich Angeln in den Niederlande:
> 
> Wenn ich zur Maas fahre ( Gebiet Arcen ), dort mein Auto abstelle, mit meinen Angelsachen richtung Gewässer laufe und dort *NIX* abgezäunt ist oder kein Hinweis ist das ich dort aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht Angeln darf, dann darf ich mich doch einfach dahin setzten und Angeln oder ?
> 
> ...


 

Wenn denn in deinen Angelpapieren (lijst van viswateren) kein Ausschluss für dieses Gebiet besteht, ja.


----------



## TheScorpion (24. März 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

hallo ich habe ne frage, bin da bischen durcheinander und zwar wenn ich mir denn vispas bestelle und dann nach holland angeln gehe und dan einen fisch fange, darf ich ihn mit nehmen oder gilt es catch release. weil mir wurde gesagt das man nur catch & release fischen darf. aber ich frage mich wofür es dann die mindest masse gibt. komisch. ich wäre euch dankbar für eine antwort. habe vor nach holland angeln aber wenn ich denn fisch nicht mitnehmen darf ist es für mich unnötig zu fahren.


----------



## DerLeChac (7. April 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Khaos schrieb:


> Die Frage aus meinem Letzten Beitrag steht immer noch , habe aber wiedere ine Frage betrefflich Angeln in den Niederlande:
> 
> Wenn ich zur Maas fahre ( Gebiet Arcen ), dort mein Auto abstelle, mit meinen Angelsachen richtung Gewässer laufe und dort *NIX* abgezäunt ist oder kein Hinweis ist das ich dort aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht Angeln darf, dann darf ich mich doch einfach dahin setzten und Angeln oder ?
> 
> ...


Hallo Khaos. In deinem eingezeichnetem Breich wird häufiger geangelt. Ich selbst habe dort schon des öfteren mein Glück versucht.(Nacht angeln) Bis vor 3-4 Jahren war ich dort auch recht erfolgreich (4-6 Aale je angler) Der Aalbestand ging dann drstisch zurück , weshalb es ja jetzt auch ein entnahme verbot gibt. 

Kleiner Tip am Rande. Im unteren Bereich deiner Zeichnung gibts einige Krautige Stellen wo ich schon einiges an Material verloren habe.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiter helfen.
liebe grüße und perti heil


----------



## _Lemmy_ (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

#hHallo an Alle, bin seit Gestern neu im Forum !#h
Ich wollte euch diese Seite empfehlen, sie ist sehr nützlich für alle Fragen die aufkommen wenn man in den Niederlanden fischt. Ist komplett in DEUTSCH !!!
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de


----------



## mirko1101 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo bin auch neu hier im Forum. Komme aus Oberhausen und habe jetzt den Vispas. Würde gerne nächste Woche In Dinxperlo oder Venlo angeln? Jemand tipps wo ich das am besten machen kann?


----------



## QWERTZ (8. März 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hi Mirko, #h

Du wirst hier keine große Hilfe bekommen, wenn Du nach konkreten Stellen fragst. Die guten Plätze werden natürlich nicht verraten. Die muss jeder selber finden.

Zu dem solltest Du zumindest angeben, was Du in etwa vor hast, damit man Dir allgemeine Tipps geben kann.

Möchtest Du Spinnfischen oder Stationär angeln? Was ist Dein Zielfisch? 

Grndsätzlich kannst Du erst einmal die Maas beangeln. Schau mal bei maps.google.de rein, da kannst Du Dir ein paar Stellen anschauen und Sie dann anfahren. 

Wenn Du weiterhin Hilfe brauchst, melde Dich. Aber verrate uns auch was Du vor hast, damit wir Dir auch helfen können! #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Lesandre (29. März 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen,

bin frisch hier und wollte meinen ersten Eintrag dazu nutzen,darauf aufmerksam zu machen,daß die Südpier in Ijmuiden (hier im Forum auch "Die Supermole" genannt |rolleyes) zur Zeit bis frühestens Juni gesperrt ist.
Werde über Ostern mal wieder meinen Kumpel da oben besuchen und nen Versuch auf Platten und Dorsche von der Nordpier aus machen,bin gespannt,ob ich nen guten Zeitpunkt erwische....
Falls jemand aktuelle Infos darüber hat,was zur Zeit geht,wäre ich dankbar,hocke nämlich schon auf glühenden Kohlen...

Gruß und Petri...


----------



## salto-66 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hi,
fahre über Ostern das erste mal nach Nord-Holland in den Ort Bergen. Kennt sich einer da aus? Wo kann ich meine Würmer oder Spinner baden lassen?
Muss wohl auch Schonzeiten beachten. Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar.
Gunni #6


----------



## salto-66 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Grüß Dich Udo,
bleibt mir nur das Meer, oder?
Welche Fische sind an Ostern vor Ort?
Danke Gunni #h


----------



## Dieter1952 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

_Hallo,
ein Freund von mir hat für uns Tageskarten für die Gewässer in Twente besorgt. Er behauptet ein "Vispas" wäre nicht erforderlich. Er selber besitzt einen "Vispas".
Ich kann das nicht glauben. Gibt es Ausnahmeregelungen?_


----------



## telefonhure (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hey Anglerboard, 

wollte ebend guten tag sagen !
Ich angeln seit ca.11  Jahren - mal mehr mal weniger.
Meine Freunde und ich haben jetzt vor uns einen Visspas
in Enschede (Holland) zu kaufen.
Meine Frage(n) ist gibt es in Enschede nen Angelgeschäft, wo ich den  Pass bekommen kann?


Über hilfreiche Links/Tipps/Infos wäre ich  sehr dankbar  !

gruß |wavey:


----------



## Sam Fisher (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hi Leute, wir fahren in den Sommerferien in Holland an die Nordsee(bin halb Holländer).
Meine Frage, fängt man dort viel mit ner 5er Fliegenrute oder leichten spinn/pilkrute...???|kopfkrat


----------



## BobDieRobbe (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

1. @telefonhure
den vispas kriegst du in jedem angelladen oder beim postamt.

2. da in diesem thread schon öfters nach einer deutschen version des bußgeldkatalogs gefragt wurde, werde ich den mal übersetzen. Falls jemand verständnißprobleme mit niederländischen seiten hat, empfehle ich die seite www.uitmuntend.de (solang es nur um vokabeln geht). ansonsten stehe ich für kurze übersetzungen gerne zur verfügung.
Ich habe allerdings die befürchtung, dass diejenigen, die sich hier über den bußgeldkatalog informieren, die absicht haben, illegal in den Niederlanden zu fischen. Ich bitte euch inständig, kauft euch einen Vispas! Der kostet euch zwischen 30 und 60€ pro jahr (je nachdem, ob ihr vereinsgewäßer befischen wollt, oder nicht) und ihr seid auf jeden fall auf der sicheren seite!
Bevor ich meinen vispas gekauft hatte, erzählte mir ein alter angler aus deutschland, dass ers seit 20 jahren in den niederlanden angelt und nur 2 mal kontrolliert worden sei...ich bin direkt am dritten tag kontrolliert worden...also geht lieber kein risiko ein.

3. Jetzt nochmal etwas grundsätzliches:
Der vispas ist nur gültig, wenn der angler auch die 'grote lijst van viswateren' ("das büchlein") mit sich führt.

jetzt zum bußgeldkatalog (quelle: http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/visserijwet_en_regels/?page=boetebedragen):

ANGELN OHNE ZUSTIMMUNG DES RECHTEINHABERS (verein, privatperson, etc.) MIT:

- einer oder zwei angeln: 90€
- mehr als zwei angeln: 200 €
- einer Reißangel: 130€

ANGELN IN BINNENGEWÄßERN UND NICHT BEI ERSTER AUFFORDERUNG AN EINEN KONTROLLEUR AUSHÄNDIGEN EINER:

- schriftlichen erlaubnis des rechteinhabers (s.o.) über das fischereirecht (im sinne von: das recht zu fischen): 60€

SCHONZEITEN:

- Angeln in der zeit vom 1. april bis zum 31. mai mit einer angel, die einen (in diesem zeitraum) verbotenen köder trägt: 60€
- Angeln in der zeit zwischen 2 stunden nach sonnenuntergang und einer stunde vor sonnenaufgang, an gewäßern, an denen dies (zu dieser zeit) nicht erlaubt ist: 60€

DAS MITFÜHREN VON FISCHEREIGERÄTEN AN, ODER IN DER NÄHE VON, BINNENGEWÄßERN AN DENEN DIESES FISCHEREIGERÄT ZU DIESEM ZEITPUNKT ODER IN DIESEM GEWÄßER, VERBOTEN IST, MIT:

- einer oder zwei angeln: 60 €
- einer reißangel oder mehr als zwei angeln: 90€

LEBENDKÖDER:

- das angeln mit lebendem fisch oder anderen lebenden wirbeltieren: 90€

MINDESTMAßE UND SCHONZEITEN FÜR FISCHE:

- nicht zurücksetzen von untermaßigen fischen (sofort und ins selbe gewäßer): Bußgeld wird von der Staatsanwaltschaft bestimmt
- nicht zurücksetzen von fischen, die unter die schonzeit fallen: Bußgeld wird von der Staatsanwaltschaft bestimmt

LÄRMBELÄSTIGUNG UND STÖRUNG DER NACHTRUHE:

- störung der nachtruhe durch lärm oder ruhestörung: 90€
- verursachen von lärmbelästigung für anwohner oder die umgebung: 90€


Ich hoffe, das hilft einigen von euch.

Groetjes,
Bob


----------



## saja22 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

1)Wie ist dass denn mit dem Angeln in Niederlanden? 
2)Braucht man nur den Vispass oder noch irgendwas anderes? 3)Und wo ist der gültig? 
4)Kennt ihr gute Gewässer an der deutschen Grenze (am besten Bitburg/Prüm) für Friedfische (bevorzugt Karpfen)?

MfG


----------



## Kark (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Schau dich mal hier auf der Seite um:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/

Da hat sich jemand Mühe gemacht und so gut wie alle benötigten Informationen zusammengetragen.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## zorra (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Netzfischerrei für ganz NL soll freigegben werden Entscheidung soll im Dez.fallen....weitere Infos hier
nettenvrij.nl....schub.nu.....totalfishing.nl..kann nur hoffen das da eine Vernüftige Lösung für beide Seiten gefunden wird.;+
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



zorra schrieb:


> Netzfischerrei für ganz NL soll freigegben werden Entscheidung soll im Dez.fallen....weitere Infos hier
> nettenvrij.nl....schub.nu.....totalfishing.nl..kann nur hoffen das da eine Vernüftige Lösung für beide Seiten gefunden wird.;+
> gr.zorra


 Schöne Schei............... da bleiben wir Angler wieder auf der Strecke.:c


----------



## Snoeky (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

hallo forum 

ich suche eine Seite für Aktuelle Pegelstände von der Ijssel.
leider gehen die beiden seite im anfangs threat nicht mehr.

hat jemand da noch eine weitere seite die mir die Aktuellen pegelstände der ijssel verraten???

lg Snoeky


----------



## BigBass (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Ich bin ja mittlerweile völlig verwirrt was die Führerscheine ageht die man in den Niederlanden braucht. Also welchen FS brauche ich um z.B. auf dem Ijsselmeer mit nem Kleinboot (ca 5-6m) fahren zu dürfen? Denn soweit ich das verstanden habe gibt es da 2 arten vo FS "Zonen;+

Und ne weitere Frage die ich mir stelle würde es überhaupt sinnvoll sein mit so einem "Kleinboot" auf ein solch großes Gewässer zu begeben?


----------



## Christopher84 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Forum.
Habe mir für dieses Jar den Vispass gekauft.

Dazu habe ich eine VERGUNNING VOOR HAVENLAAN EN HEESWIJKSEPLAS bekommen. 

Der Verein heißt H.S.V DE MAAS CUIJK

Kann mir eine von euch verraten, für welches Gewässer diese Vergunning ist?

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Bootsrookie (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen, 
kurze Frage in die Runde: Wir fahren diesen Sommer zum Lauwersmeer in die Provinz Groningen. Ich bin stolzer Besitzer des Vispas. Das Feriendorf verkauft dort "Angelkarten" fürs Lauwersmeer. Braucht die jemand? sind die Pflicht?
Zweite Frage: Wie siehts mit dem Angeln im holländischen Teil des Wattenmeers aus? Ist dort das angeln ebenso verboten wie im "Nationalpark Wattenmeer" auf der deutschen Seite? Und falls nein, was angelt man da so?
Schonmal vielen Dank in die Runde!


----------



## ultraost (21. März 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen

meine Frage: kann man sich in holland auch ein Gastangelkarte besorgen? oder muss man unbedingt einen VISpas haben und in einen verein eintreten ? ich wollte nur 10 tage urlaub über ostern machen und angeln gehen.


----------



## QWERTZ (21. März 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



ultraost schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> meine Frage: kann man sich in holland auch ein Gastangelkarte besorgen? oder muss man unbedingt einen VISpas haben und in einen verein eintreten ? ich wollte nur 10 tage urlaub über ostern machen und angeln gehen.




Es gibt auch Tages- und Wochenkarten.
Am besten Du gehst vor Ort zu einem Angelladen.
Der kann Dich beraten und Dir den Schein auch gleich verkaufen.

Es gibt jedoch Unterschiede von Region zu Region.
Lies Dir das am besten mal durch:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm



Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Snoeky (19. April 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Moin Moin NL-Vissers #h

ich bin ja nun schon fast 10 Jahre in NL am fischen.

jetzt hab ich einfach mal interessen halber im Netz herum gesurft und etwas von NachtVISpas und Drei Angel VISpas irgendwo gelesen(weiß nicht mehr welche Seite es war).

jetzt würd es mich ja interessieren, ob ich diesen NachtVISpas benötige wenn ich in Midden Nederland fischen gehe oder ob ich das ganze Jahr ohne diesen Pas trotzdem überall Nachtangeln darf?!

Wenn ich den benötigen sollte,kann man den Online anfordern oder muss ich dafür auch zur Post?

Und dann soll es noch einen 3 Angeln Angelschein geben.
Hat davon schonmal einer was gehört?
Kann ich den auch Online anforden(wenns den überhaupt gibt?!)

Lg Snoeky


----------



## QWERTZ (19. April 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Snoeky schrieb:


> Moin Moin NL-Vissers #h
> 
> ich bin ja nun schon fast 10 Jahre in NL am fischen.
> 
> ...




Moin Snoeky,

schau mal hier rein:
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vergunning.htm

Da sollte alles drin stehen!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Snoeky (19. April 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

hi 

ja da steht alles drin aber leider nur von 2010,
2011 sollte sich ja anscheinend noch was ändern bezüglich des NachtVISpas.

und die Infos suche ich 

edit:
und wenn ich es richtig verstehe darf ich ohne NachtVisPas an der Ijssel fischen weil diese vom Rhein mit Wasser gespeisst wird .

*Ausnahme 1: Nachtangeln in einer Reihe von großen Gewässern das ganze über Jahr erlaubt*

Gemäß Art. 7 Absatz 3 der Regelung für die Binnenfischerei von 1985 kann in manchen Binnengewässern ganzjährig nachts geangelt werden; darunter der Rhein, die Maas und andere fließenden Gewässer, die mit ihnen in offener Verbindung stehen und Wasser von ihnen abführen.

ist doch richtig oder?!

lg Snoeky


----------



## QWERTZ (19. April 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Sorry, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. 
Aber die Homepage nutze ich schon seit Jahren und sie wird auch stetig aktualisiert. Ob es nun Änderungen ab 2011 gibt die noch nicht berücksichtigt sind, kann ich Dir auch nicht verbindlich sagen!

In diesem Fall würde ich beim Verein nachfragen, die können Dir sicher verbindliche Infos geben. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Snoeky (21. April 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Also wenn es jemanden interessiert :vik:

ich habe mich mal mit der Federatie Midden Nederland und Oost Nederland in verbindung gesetzt. 

es ist so das ich zum Nachtangeln an der Ijssel ab Dieren Flussabwärts einen NachtVISpas benötige. 

dieser NachtVISpas kommt dann aber von der Federatie Oost Nederland und nicht wie ich erst dachte von Midden Nederland. 

hier ist ein Link zum Bestellformular 

http://www.hsfon.nl/vispas/federatieve_nachtvispas___derde_hengelvispas/ 


mfg Basti


----------



## HAPE-1909 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt habe ich auch einmal eine Frage zum Vispas etc.

Ich habe meine Papiere vom VIOS Enschede, also den ganz normalen Vispas.
Nun gehe ich immer am Twente-Kanal oder an der Ijssel fischen. 

Brauch ich nun für diese Gewässer noch zusätzlich den Nachtvispas oder kann ich dort ganzjährig ohne angeln?
Wie sieht es mit der dritten Rute aus?  Hätte großes Interesse daran, mit 3 Ruten zu angeln - ist dies am Kanal oder an der Ijssel auch möglich bzw. gibt es ne Möglichkeit, die Papiere auch in Angelläden zu bekommen (mein Vispas habe ich nämlich im Geschäft gekauft, Nachtvispas gäbe es auch dort)?


----------



## rosi-angler (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

hallo leute bin neu hier und weis nicht ob ich hier richtig bin wolte fragen ob ihr mir tips geben könnt zum karpfen angeln in Holand


----------



## Snoeky (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

@ Hape-Coesfeld

ich zitiere mich mal selber (also den beitrag direkt vor dir da steht nämlich alles drin was du wissen willst/musst)#6

Also wenn es jemanden interessiert :vik:

ich habe mich mal mit der Federatie Midden Nederland und Oost Nederland in verbindung gesetzt. 

es ist so das man zum Nachtangeln an der Ijssel ab Dieren Flussabwärts einen NachtVISpas benötige. 

dieser NachtVISpas kommt dann aber von der Federatie Oost Nederland und nicht wie ich erst dachte von Midden Nederland. 

hier ist ein Link zum Bestellformular 

http://www.hsfon.nl/vispas/federatie..._hengelvispas/ 


mfg Basti 		[/QUOTE]

ich denke damit sei dir jetzt geholfen!!!


----------



## Slipknot1 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hey Leute

Da ja ziemlich viel Wasser in der Ijssel im Moment ist, wollte ich fragen ab was für ein Pegelstand man wieder auf Buhnen fischen kann?

In Deventer sind es 4,25m


----------



## Zanderprofie (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Da ja ziemlich viel Wasser in der Ijssel im Moment ist, wollte ich fragen ab was für ein Pegelstand man wieder auf Buhnen fischen kann?
> 
> In Deventer sind es 4,25m


 hi,denke so ab 3,8- 3.,2!


----------



## evo44 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Moin moin

Wie krieg ich denn den aktuellen Stand der Ijssel raus?
Wollten am We mal wieder bei Olburgen an die Buhnen.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch für andere Stellen einen Tip geben, falls das Wasser zu hoch ist?

Danke Leute


----------



## Slipknot1 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Moin Moin

Ich wollte gefragt haben wieviel Meter man von einem Wehr entfernt angeln darf mit dem Vispas, vor und auch hinter dem Wehr. Auf http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de steht soweit nichts.


----------



## meester71 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich Angle im 2 ten Jahr an den Maasseen ich möchte euch hiermit warnen und zwar das an diesen Maasseen geklaut wird .Alles was nicht Niet und Nagelfest ist#q .Mir wurde der Anhänger vom Auto abgekoppelt und Gestohlen als ich dann in Roermond zum Polizeipräsidium gefahren bin wurde mir dort mitgeteilt das es sehr schlimm mit den Diebstählen geworden ist.Also macht nicht den Fehler wie ich schliesst alles ab und sichert es 2 mal.Zum Glück wahren 2 Jachtbesitzer die mir geholfen haben 
Gruß aus Aachen|wavey:


----------



## Katharina191 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo an alle!

ich hätte eine Frage im Bezug auf den Vispas.
Ich weiss nicht ob die Frage schonmal beantwortet wurde deswege nochmal:
Wir wollen in 2 Wochen zum ersten mal nach Nordholland zum angeln. Wo bekommen wir denn dort vor den Vispas her? Und benötigen wir für dort an den Poldern zu angeln noch zusätzlich einen Tagesschein?

Danke für eure Antworten

Katharina #6


----------



## Nanninga (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Den Vispas -groote Vergunning- (für 2 Ruten) bekommt man in jedem Angelladen in Holland. Kostet zwischen 30,- bis 40,-€ für das Jahr und man ist automatisch in dem Verein von dem der Vispas ausgestellt wird.Eine Bestätigung bekommt man sofort mit und kann sofort angeln, die original Vispas-Scheckkarte bekommt man ca. 4 Wochen später nach Hause geschickt. Eine Tageskarte entfällt somit und würde sich auch nicht lohnen.
Eine Prüfung braucht man nicht.
Bitte die strengen Regeln in Holland beachten, die stehen in dem Viswater-Heft, welches man mitbekommt.Eine Gewässerkarte kann man für 2-3 € ebenfalls im Laden erwerben.

*Drei Dinge muss man beim Angeln bei sich haben:*
1. Personalausweis
2. Vispas
3. Liste der Viswateren (Heft mit Fischgewässern und Regeln)

Hier ein Link aus der Provinz Groningen/Drethe zum lesen, auch auf deutsch.
http://www.hcexcelsior.nl/startpagina.html

Die wichtigsten Fischsorten:
Aal=Paling (verboten mitzunehmen)
Snoek(Snuuk)=Hecht
Snoekbars(Snuukbars)= Zander
Bars=Barsch
Brasem=Brassen
Karper=Karpfen
Zeelt= Schleie

Viel Erfolg.#6

Nanninga


----------



## Katharina191 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Danke für die schnelle Antowort. 
Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist dass die Schonzeit des Hechts erst am 01.07. endet. Ist das korrekt?|kopfkrat

Katharina


----------



## Nanninga (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Das ist korrekt!!#6 Aber Zander und Barsch darfst Du schon ab dem letzten Samstag im Mai!":m

Nanni


----------



## Katharina191 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

okay danke dann werden wir wohl erst später fahren. 
Aber gut dass man es weiss


----------



## andy1985 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

guten tag hätte mal ne frage und hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen es geht sich darum mache urlaub in holland wollte dort auch nachtangeln weiss jemand  ob dieses schirmzelt erlaubt ist *ANACONDA DESERT SHIELD XXL DAS SCHIRMZELT MIT VIELEN EXTRAS da ich gelesen habe zelte darf man net nutzen aber dieses schirmzelt hat ja keinen boden also dürfte es doch klar gehen oder weiss jemand vl mehr darüber und hat schon erfahrungen gemacht 
*


----------



## Nanninga (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

In meinem niederländischen Revier (Drenthe/Groningen), dürfen Schirmzelte benutzt werden, welche bodenlos  und vorne offen sind, also nur einen Seitenwindschutz haben. Die gelten hier als Wetterschutz und nicht als Zelt.

Nanninga|wavey:


----------



## Cel85 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen, wer war schon mal in Rhederlaag auf Zander oder Barsch angeln?
Soll sehr gut sein, ich hab grad nen Kontakt mit einer Hausvermitung in Rhederlaag aufgenommen. Die leider keine Ahnung vom Fischen hat.
Wichtig wäre mir dortige gute Angelplätzr mit dem Boot, welche Köder wirklich gut auf Zander funktionieren und wo ich dort ein Ruderboot mit Motor her bekomme.
gruß cel85


----------



## Blacky-S. (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Holland*

hi
soweit ich weiß ist das bei strafe verboten,da es dem berufsfischen gleich kommt und das nicht gestattet ist!
Lg:Blacky


----------



## Nanninga (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Schirmzelt *wie beschrieben*, ohne Schlafliegen, ist laut Nachfrage beim Verband in Groningen, erlaubt. Dauerstellplatz ist verboten,der Schirm muss regelmäßig den Platz wechseln, ich glaube spätestens nach 2 Tagen.

Nanninga|wavey:


----------



## thunda (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo lieber Holland-Angler,
kann mir jemand ein paar Tips für Hecht und Zander rund um Medemblik geben. Ich fahre am 14.7. für ne Woche nach "de Vlietlanden". Boot hab ich dabei.
Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.

mfg
Flo


----------



## Ralö (10. September 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen,

Wollte mir hier bezüglich des Meeresangeln noch mal Sicherheit holen. Fahre in Kürze nach Nord-Holland, Nähe Petten.

Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass ich fürs Brandungsangeln dort keine besondere Erlaubnis brauche?

Bin dahingehend unsicher, da die Küsten im Bereich Nord-Holland laut Fischereigesetzt ja nicht als "Küstengewässer" zählen.

Danke schon mal

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Allrounder90 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Moin alle miteinander!
Könnt ihr mir zufällig eine deutsche Seite mit Informationen zum Fischen in den Niederlanden emphlehlen?
Brauche eine Menge Informationen da ich von den Regeln, Bestimmung und alles drum und dran ÜBERHAUPT KEINE AHNUNG habe ...

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## wilhelm (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Bitte schön: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm

Gruß und Petri Heil

Wilhelm


----------



## Allrounder90 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Top! Vielen Dank! #6


----------



## Wobblerangeln (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Weiss jemand,ob in 2013 Nachtangeln an der Maas erlaubt ist ?


----------



## Kelti (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Wobblerangeln schrieb:


> Weiss jemand,ob in 2013 Nachtangeln an der Maas erlaubt ist ?


 
Wenn man den Link von Wilhelm durchstöbert, wird man schlauer 

Hier ein Zitat von dieser Seite:



> NEIN, hier kein Zitat, da wegen Copyright verboten! Thomas9904


 
Die Zitate sollten aussagekräftig sein.


----------



## Wobblerangeln (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Ja,Kelti,danke für deine Antwort ! Aber mir macht Sorge ein Info vom meinen Verein.........
 Hierbij de 1e nieuwsbrief voor 2013.
De volgende nieuwtjes staan op de site:



NEIN, hier kein Zitat, da wegen Copyright verboten! Thomas9904 
Voor meer info kun je op de site terecht: HSVeendracht.nl
 Met vriendelijke groet,


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Lasst endlich das einkopieren fremder Inhalte, was schlicht nicht unseren
Regeln entspricht.


Immer wieder werden Inhalte der Seiten http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de hier reinkopiert, der Rechteinhaber hat sich diesbezüglich mit uns in Verbindung gesetzt.

Beschränkt euch aufs verlinken oder das sinngemäße zitieren, wörtliches übernehmen bzw. copy and paste geht nicht!


----------



## Kelti (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Sorry Thomas!


----------



## Wander-HH (6. September 2013)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Wobblerangeln schrieb:


> Weiss jemand,ob in 2013 Nachtangeln an der Maas erlaubt ist ?


Schau HIER.


----------



## Wander-HH (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Als Niederländer habe noch einmal genau nachgeforscht.

Vorweg, der Link http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm ist sehr informativ aber nicht das Maß aller Dinge.

Allerdings dieses Gesetz.
"Besluit vrijstelling beschermde dier- en plantensoorten. Geldend op (Gültig ab) 26-02-2014" 
http://wetten.overheid.nl/BWBR0011853/geldigheidsdatum_26-02-2014

Dort sind weiter unten, unter "Bijlage 1", auch Vissen (Fischen) aufgelistet die ganzjährig geschützt sind.

Beekprik / Lampetra planeri / Bachneunauge
Bittervoorn / Rhodeus cericeus / Bitterling
Elrits / Phoxinus phoxinus / Erlitze
Gestippelde alver / Alburnoides bipunctatus / Schneider oder Alandblecke
Grote modderkruiper / Misgurnus fossilis / Der Europäische Schlammpeitzger
Rivierprik / Lampetra fluviatilis / Flussneunauge

"Alle leden met de VISpas mogen op paling blijven vissen, echter er is   een verbod voor het meenemen van paling als u op het water vist dan   onder de VISpas valt. Dus als u op een van de wateren vist die in de   landelijke lijst/ federatieve lijst van viswateren staat, dan mag u er   op vissen maar niet meenemen. U dient alle gevangen aal/paling   onmiddellijk in hetzelfde water terug te zetten"
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/over_ons/contact/default.asp?page=veelgestelde_vragen&id=83

Alle Mitglieder mit einen VISpas dürfen auf Aal angeln, allerdings gibt  es ein Verbot Aal mitzunehmen wenn Sie an einem Gewässer angeln welches  den VISpas zugehörig ist. Also, wenn Sie an einem Gewässer angeln  welches in der Landesliste / "federative lijst" aufgelistet ist, dann  dürfen Sie auf Aal angeln aber nicht mitnehmen. Sie müssen alle  gevangene Aale sofort im gleichen Gewässer zurücksetzen.

Bei einem Gewässer welches nicht oben in der Liste gelistet ist, können, müssen aber nicht, andere Regeln gültig sein.

Der Wels darf ab dem 28.09.12 gezielt beangelt werden. Für den Lachs habe ich kein Verbot gefunden.

Ein landesweiter Verbot zur Entnahme von Raubfisch oder Karpfen gibt es  nicht. Es existieren aber an fast jedem Gewässer andere Regeln. Mal so  mal so.

Wer sich also vorher über das zu beangelnde Gewässer informiert erspart sich womöglich Ärger und eine Enttäuschung |rolleyes

Nachtrag:
Es gibt ein "Visplanner" http://www.visplanner.nl/ wo man oben links bei "Plaats of postcode" den  Ort oder Plz eingeben kann wo man angeln möchte. Dann werden einem die  Gewässer zugehörig zu VISpas und weitere Informationen dazu angezeigt.  Einfach das Gewässer und anschliessend im Fenster "Meer Info" anklicken.  Dann erscheint sogar einen Routenplaner. Diesen "Visplanner" gibt es auch als App. http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/sportvissers/visplanner/?page=visplanner_app


----------



## Strykee (23. April 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen, 

in Holland gilt ja das angelverbot mit Kunstködern mit ausnahme der Fliege bis 2,5 cm, bis zum Juni.

Gilt diese Bestimmung auch für Küstengewässer??

oder ist dort das angeln mit Blinkern, Wobblern, Fliegen über 2,5 cm oder Fischfetzen erlaubt?

Hab mich versucht schlau zu machen, jedoch kann ich nichts über Küstengewässer und Köderverbote finden.


----------



## Haesel (24. April 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Was verstehst du unter Küstengewässer (Meer, Salzwasser) ?


----------



## Strykee (24. April 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

HI, 

ja, es gibt ja 3 verschiedene Fischereigesetze für die Meeresangelei in Holland. Die Fischereizone, die Küstengewässer und die Seegebiete.


----------



## Haesel (24. April 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Und wo soll das Gewässer sein oder willst du am Meer angeln ?


----------



## DimaEbn (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Leute 
Hat von euch schon ma jemand am Meddosee (Hilgelomeer) in Winterswijk (Niederlande) geangelt?
War es bei euch auch schon so Verkrautet da?
Habt ihr da was fangen können?
Gruss DimaEbn


----------



## Jura3003 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo

vieleicht könnt Ihr helfen..)

Ich besitze ein Vispass,ich bin mitglied der hsv de maas te cuijk wenn ich angeln an der Waal möchte muss ich velche Tageskarte kaufen oder noch ein erlaubnisschein..oder noch was?wo bekomme ich diese info?wie weis ich dass ich noch was dazu kaufen  muss?


----------



## BeneSB (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

www.angeln-in-den-Niederlanden.de

Super Seite, da findet man alle Infos die man braucht.

Auf www.visplanner.nl kann man nachsehen, wo man mit seinem Vispas überall fischen darf.


MfG
Bene


----------



## Angler2014 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo liebe Community. Kann mir bitte einer so schnell wie möglich helfen. 

Ich möchte gerne mit einem Freund diese Woche in den Niederlanden angeln. Wir beide besitzen je eine Angelrute mit Kunstköder und haben keinen Angelschein.

Unser Ziel war es am Ijsselmeer in der Nähe von Deventer zu angeln. Welchen Vispas müssen wir uns nun holen und wo geht es am schnellsten wenn ich diese Woche noch angeln möchte. Blicke da einfach nicht durch #q 

Liebe grüße der Angler2014


----------



## Haesel (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Abgesehen davon das das mit Deventer eine ziemliche grobe Angabe ist......Fahrt in einen Angelladen in Deventer und holt euch dort eine Tages-/ Wochenkarte und fragt was erlaubt ist. Fertig !


----------



## Angler2014 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Alles klar werden wir dann wohl machen müssen. Mir ist da noch was aufgefallen bezüglich des Vispases. Der Vispas gilt für zwei Ruten. Heisst das, das 2 Leute mit je eine Angel nur einen Vispas benötigen ?;+


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Angler2014 schrieb:


> Der Vispas gilt für zwei Ruten. Heisst das, das 2 Leute mit je eine Angel nur einen Vispas benötigen ?;+


Der Vispas wird auf eine Person, also auf dich, zugestellt. Also darfst nur du damit angeln. Und die dürftest dann maximal 2 Ruten verwenden. Was beim Ansitz Angeln eben Sinn machen würde, beim aktiven eher weniger.


----------



## Angler2014 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Der Vispas wird auf eine Person, also auf dich, zugestellt. Also darfst nur du damit angeln. Und die dürftest dann maximal 2 Ruten verwenden. Was beim Ansitz Angeln eben Sinn machen würde, beim aktiven eher weniger.




Schade dachte das wir mit 2 Mann, 2 Angeln und 1 Vispas legal angeln dürften. Naja ich schätze mal so eine Tagesvispas kostet pro Person nicht viel!?


----------



## schaengelfischer (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hey. Wer kann mir mal helfen? Suche guten platz oder Plätze zum feedern im Bereich den helder - callantsoog. Evtl noordhollandkanaal . Danke schon mal.


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Versuchs erst gar nicht, in NL wird gut kontrolliert und die Strafen sind, verglichen mit D, recht heftig aber OK. 

Tagesvispas gibt es dort meines Wissens nach nicht, Jahresvispas liegt, je nach Verein, bei 25 - 30 Euronen.


----------



## Haesel (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

@ Angler 2014 :

Bei Jahreskosten für den Vispas von ungefähr 45,- ist es doch logisch das dieser nur für eine Person gilt......Mit diesem bist du dann auch berechtigt ein ganzes Jahr an allen öffentlichen freigegebenen Gewässern zu angeln.

@schaengelfischer :

Diese Ecke kenne ich sehr gut......fahre schon seit meiner Kindheit regelmäßig dort hin. Weiß nicht ob man dort noch Tageskarten bekommt....da fährst du am Besten nach Julianadorp, ist ja von Callantsoog nur ein paar minuten entfernt, in das Einkaufszentrum De Riepel (Schoolweg), dort ist ein Tier- und Angelgeschäft das heißt Faunaland. Dort fragst du mal nach, die sind sehr hilfsbereit.

Angeln kannst du hier sehr gut:

Nordhollandkanal
An diversen kleinen Kanälen um Callantsoog
Sonst Duinweg entlang Richtung Julianadorp und dann Callantsogervaart abbiegen. Dort kannst du am Kanal angeln...

Wenn du Fragen hast melde dich....


----------



## Angler2014 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hey Leute, ich war heute mit einem Kollegen in Deventer beim Postamt und wir waren echt überrascht wie billig ein Jahresvispas ist. Pro Person 14€ ;+ und wir können laut Angabe des Mannes überall in Holland fischen#c. Waren dann direkt 4km weiter bei Gorssel an der Ijssel angeln. Leider durchgehend mieses Wetter gehabt, aber Angler gabs trotzdem


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Angler2014 schrieb:


> Pro Person 14€ ;+ und wir können laut Angabe des Mannes überall in Holland fischen#c.


Das stimmt nicht ganz. Es gibt dennoch ein paar Gewässer, die für einzelne Vereine bestimmt sind. Daher ist es immer Ratsam die Informationen einzuholen, wo man wirklich angeln darf. Es gibt eine Landesweite Gewässerliste(die du mitführen musst), die für den VISpas gilt. Da darf du dann angeln.

Man sollte sich dennoch immer ordentlich Informieren. Habe mir dazu die Angel-in-den-niederlanden Webseite angeschaut. Die ist sehr Informativ und gibt für alles Antworten. Man muss nur eben selbst etwas lesen


----------



## Haesel (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

14,- kann ich nicht glauben, niemals.... Online liegt der schon bei 40,-....
Du wirst automatisch Mitglied in einem Verein in Holland....und der Kaufpreis wird quasi geteilt, d.h. die Hälfte geht an den Verein und die Andere an den Angelverband.....


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Haesel,

da Du Dich in der Ecke um Julianadorp super auskennst, würde ich Dir gerne ein paar Fragen stellen, in der Hoffnung, dass Du sie mir beantworten kannst. Dein Hinweis zum Faunaland im Einkaufszentrum hat mir schon sehr geholfen, vielen Dank hierfür…………#6

Ich werde dort Anfang August meinen Urlaub verbringen. Nebenher möchte ich mit meinem Sohn ein wenig angeln. Und da ich noch nie in den Niederlanden war, würde ich mich sehr über Deine Tipps freuen.

Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll, zu dieser Zeit in den dortigen Kanälen auf Barsch und Hecht (mit Kunstködern) zu fischen, oder rätst Du eher davon ab (z. B. zu warmes Wasser/zu viel Kraut etc.)? Ich erwarte keine Bisse im Minutentakt und auch keine Rekordgrößen. Mir langt es völlig, wenn es ab und an mal "zuppelt" und der ein oder andere Raubfisch hängen bleibt. Jedoch brauche ich das ganze Gerödel nicht mitnehmen, wenn von vorhinein schon klar wäre, dass wenig Chancen bestehen.

Wäre eventuell das angeln auf Friedfische in den Kanälen eine Option?

Letztlich ist ja auch noch die Nordsee direkt vor der Tür. Da ich mich auch gerne in die Brandung stelle, wäre das auch eine schöne Option. Leider habe ich nur Brandungserfahrungen vom französischen Atlantik. Wie sehen denn die Chancen tagsüber beim Brandungsfischen um Julianadorp aus? Oder ist es ähnlich wie an der Ostsee, dass eher nachts gefangen wird? Auch hier brauche ich keine Eimer voll Fisch. Der ein oder andere Plattfisch oder mal ein Hornhecht beim Blinkern oder Posenfischen wäre jedoch schon klasse.

So, nun hoffe ich auf Deine Informationen, damit ich aus dem Angelkeller die richtigen Sachen einpacken kann.

Ich danke schon mal für die Hilfe…..#h

Viele Grüße 

Steinbuttschrck


----------



## Haesel (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Also Brandungsangeln ist nicht mein Thema, da kann ich dir nix zu sagen.
Friedfisch und Raubfisch ist in genügender Anzahl vorhanden.
Die kleineren Kanäle sind meist am Rand verkrautet, aber dort stehen halt die Fische. Gerne auch unter den zahlreichen Brücken.
An den kleinen Kanälen habe ich mit diversen Ködern auf Raubfisch geangelt. Du musst halt schon mal was testen. Am Julianakanal nur auf Friedfisch. Ich nehme grundsätzlich für mehrere Angelsachen mit, somit ist man flexibel.


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung, Haesel.

Dann werde ich auch mal die Blinkerrute einpacken. Hoffe, dass es sich lohnen wird.

Viele Grüße

Steinbuttschreck


----------



## adeev (25. April 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Geil zusammengefasst, was man zum Angeln in NL wissen muss inkl. VisPas:

*

https://www.luckylures.eu/de/Gewasser/Niederlande

*


----------



## rockett69 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hi Boardies!

Mitangler für den Niederrhein und NL gesucht!

Seit  5 Jahren bin ich mit Kunstködern am Rhein von DU bis zur  niederländischen Grenze und an vielen Gewässern Hollands unterwegs.
Zielfische sind Zander, Barsch und Hecht.
Boot vorhanden.
Ich bin 46 Jahre.

Antworten von Anfängern oder Fortgeschrittenen sind gleichermaßen willkommen!

VG aus dem Ruhrgebiet,
Erik


----------



## nada1988 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen,

bräuchte eine etwas kurzfristige Information bzgl. des VISpas.
Ich gehe nächste Woche Donnerstag - Sonntag mit einem Freund nach Noord-Holland (Region Medemblik) zum Fischen. Ursprünglich wollten wir nach Schweden, aber mein Kumpel muss unerwartet früher zurück, weswegen sich die gut 1500km pro Strecke kaum lohnen. Dann halt nach NL.

Ich weiß, dass man den VISpas online ordern kann - allerdings kommt er wohl nicht pünktlich bis nächste Woche Mittwoch hier an...
Kann ich den VISpas auch vor Ort kurzfristig beziehen? Also so nach dem Motto: Ins Postamt (oder wo sonst?) gehen, Schein bezahlen & bekommen, rausgehen und losfischen? Oder ist das ne längerfristige Prozedur?

LG & vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Ulli3D (13. August 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Einfach bei Vlietlanden an die Rezeption und der vorläufige Vispas ist Dein.


----------



## nada1988 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Einfach bei Vlietlanden an die Rezeption und der vorläufige Vispas ist Dein.



Du meinst den Bungalowpark? Weißt du ab wieviel Uhr die geöffnet haben? Wir hatten vor morgens gegen 9 Uhr in der Gegend anzukommen und wollten auf dem Weg zum Campingplatz evtl noch den ein oder anderen Polder unsicher machen 
Hat der vorläufige VISpas gegenüber dem Normalen irgendwelche Einschränkungen?


----------



## Ulli3D (13. August 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Öffnungszeiten weiß ich jetzt auch nich taber der vorläufige Vispas ist der Vispas nur die Vorstufe, bis Du den richtigen, falls Du denmöchtest, erhälst, ist 6 Wochen gültig und hat keine Einschränkungen gegenüber dem "richtigen" Vispas.


----------



## nada1988 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Öffnungszeiten weiß ich jetzt auch nich taber der vorläufige Vispas ist der Vispas nur die Vorstufe, bis Du den richtigen, falls Du denmöchtest, erhälst, ist 6 Wochen gültig und hat keine Einschränkungen gegenüber dem "richtigen" Vispas.



Alles klar, vielen Dank. Wir fahren einfach mal hin, wird schon klappen


----------



## JourFX (14. August 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



nada1988 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bräuchte eine etwas kurzfristige Information bzgl. des VISpas.
> Ich gehe nächste Woche Donnerstag - Sonntag mit einem Freund nach Noord-Holland (Region Medemblik) zum Fischen. Ursprünglich wollten wir nach Schweden, aber mein Kumpel muss unerwartet früher zurück, weswegen sich die gut 1500km pro Strecke kaum lohnen. Dann halt nach NL.
> ...




Wenn du online orderst, bekommst du SOFORT per E-Mail deine vorläufige Angelerlaubnis. Die Plastikkarte kommt per Post. Im Angelladen oder bei VVV Pusemuckel ist das auch nicht anders, da füllt dir den Zettel nur jemand von Hand aus. Wichtig ist nur zu wissen das du entweder das Buch mitschleppen musst oder die Visplanner-App (Android & iPhone erhältlich) auf deinem mitgeführtem Handy dabei haben musst. Das gilt auch dann, wenn du deine Plastikkarte dann erhalten hast.

Viel Petri Heil


----------



## Knut82 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hier die Strandregeln für den Abschnitt Egmond bis Camperduin: 

http://bergenaanzee.org/pdf/1304_strandregels.pdf

Das Angeln ist im Sommer (01.05.-30.09.) nur am Aktivitätenstrand erlaubt.


----------



## Ra.T (28. August 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Gemeinde,
 meine Suchmaschine lässt mich gerade im Stich und zeigt mir ausschließlich nur die falschen Suchergebnisse an.

 Ich benötige dringend die Tidenzeiten für Oktober 2015.

 Kann mir jemand mal die Gezeiten für den 3.10 zusenden, oder einen Link posten ?

 Danke.
 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (28. August 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo...,
 hat sich erledigt, hab´s jetzt mit dem richtigen Suchbegriff gefunden: "getijtafel domburg".

 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## Hänger06 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo,

vorab ich bin schon älter|rolleyes........
Sicher ist das hier schon im Forum erörtert worden habe aber leider nix genaues gefunden und hoffe nun auf eure Hilfe, ein dickes Danke schon mal im Voraus.

..also kurz und knapp wir wollten ein WE in Amsterdam zum Streetfishing ein Besuch abstatten auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder oder auch Toten-köderfisch.

1. Frage was kostet der Spass- Pass 
2. Frage wo bekommt man den selbigen 
3. Welche Dokumente muss man vorlegen oder dabei haben.
Tipps sind gerne willkommen für Hecht und Zanderstellen.

Gruß aus HH und euch dicke Fische.

Hänger


----------



## toddi666 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

11 jahre alt die seite, und die links funktionieren auch nicht mehr !!! habe in meinem Block die frage gestellt zu angeln an der nordsee, leider noch keine antworten !!! über eine aktuelle übersicht der lage würde ich mich mal sehr freuen


----------



## Side (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Kann mir jemand sagen wann Sperrzeit ist für Hecht, Zander und Barsch? 

Meines Wissens März bis Mai der Hecht und Zander, Barsch im April und Mai. Kunstköder Verbot ist ebenfalls im April und Mai. 

Liege ich da richtig? 

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank. 

Alex


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hier mal eine Zusammenstellung:

Hecht: 1. März bis letzter   Samstag im Mai 
Barsch, Zander: 1. April bis letzter   Samstag im Mai 
Barbe, Döbel, Aland: 1. April bis 1. Juni 
Flussneunauge:  1. November bis   1.Februar  1. März bis 1. Mai 
Bachforelle: 1. Oktober bis 1. April 
Meerforelle, Lachs, Maifisch,  Finte, Quappe, Hasel, Nase, Äsche, Meerneunauge und Wels:  ganzjährig geschont

Mehr zum Vispas findest Du hier, ist übrigens in Deutsch.

Und dieser Link sollte auch beachtet werden.


----------



## Dacon (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Mal eine kleine Frage meinerseits vlt kann mir jemand von euch helfen.

Ich war die Tage am Kanal und wollte ne Natur köder Montage driften lassen und wurde von einem Holländer drauf hin gewiesen das wohl Drillinge verboten sind seit 2015 ich habe in dem Angel Laden wo ich meinen Fischpass hole mal gefragt dort wurde mir gesagt die wüssten nicht das es so is wissen es auch nicht richtig. Weiß jemand von euch wie es da aussieht der Holländer sagte das es wohl enorme Strafen geben würde.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Das wäre mir neu.
Grundsätzlich sind Drillinge nicht verboten, allerdings gibt es Gewässer, an denen diese Verboten sind. Für genauere Informationen am besten das Buch oder den VISplaner zu Rate ziehen.


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Dieses Gerücht taucht mit einer gewissen Regelmäßigkeit alle paar Monate mal wieder auf.


----------



## shafty262 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Ich hab das Gefühl das manche Holländer einen als deutschen gerne mal bisschen auf die Schippe nehmen. Aber es gibt wirklich einige Gewässer wo das angeln mit Drillingen verboten ist.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl das manche Holländer einen als deutschen gerne mal bisschen auf die Schippe nehmen.


Dies ist in der Tat der Fall.
Viele Niederländische Bürger sind voreingenommen von uns Deutschen, ähnlich wie wir von vielen Osteuropäischen Mitbürgern voreingenommen sind, alles was Schuppen hat abzuschlagen.

Der Grund liegt eben darin, dass uns in den meisten Fällen in Deutschland vorgeschrieben wird, jeden Fisch mitnehmen zu müssen. In den Niederlanden hingegen wird es nicht gern gesehen, dass man Fisch mit nimmt. Vor allem nicht alle. Und viele Deutsche halten sich an diese Regeln nicht, weil sie diese a) oft nicht kennen oder b) es nicht anders gelernt haben.

Das sorgt dann oft dafür, dass Niederländer voreingenommen den Deutschen in eine Schublade stecken und durch andere Mittel versuchen, diesen einen Stein in den Weg zu legen. Nicht selten wurde ein Stein auch mal in die Windschutzscheibe des Autos gelegt...


----------



## buzzypuster (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Moin Leute! 

Ein paar Freunde und ich wollen Ende März einen kleinen Angelurlaub für 3-4 Tage machen. Wir haben ein schönes Häuschen direkt am Ijsselmeer gefunden. Weiß einer, ob und wie man dort zurzeit fängt? Die einen sagen, dort soll es von Brassen und Hechten wimmeln, die anderen sagen, man fängt dort zurzeit kaum was. War einer von euch mal in den letzten Wochen dort und kann mir helfen? Wisst ihr vielleicht auch, was uns die Angelerlaubnis kosten könnte/wird?

MfG


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Vispas liegt, je nach Verein, so rund im die 30 Euronen.


----------



## buzzypuster (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Danke für die Info. 
War denn in letzter Zeit jemand dort und könnte uns ein paar Tipps geben, zum Beispiel worauf man besonders achten soll? Vielleicht ein paar Interessante Spots, die man mal ausprobieren könnte? Ich bin ziemlich unerfahren was so ein riesiges Gewässer angeht. |kopfkrat

MfG


----------



## Side (17. März 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Am Samstag geht es für zwei Tage nach Hellevoetsluis zum Angeln (wo die worldpredatorclassics stattfinden). Kann mir jemand sagen wie es der Holländer damit hält wenn man vielleicht 1-2 Zander entnehmen würde? Darf man das oder sollte ich besser vor Ort bei der Polizei fragen? Oder besser bleiben lassen? 

Danke und viele Grüße Alex


----------



## shafty262 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Side schrieb:


> Am Samstag geht es für zwei Tage nach Hellevoetsluis zum Angeln (wo die worldpredatorclassics stattfinden). Kann mir jemand sagen wie es der Holländer damit hält wenn man vielleicht 1-2 Zander entnehmen würde? Darf man das oder sollte ich besser vor Ort bei der Polizei fragen? Oder besser bleiben lassen?
> 
> Danke und viele Grüße Alex


Bedingungen stehen in der Liste. Wenn 2 erlaubt sind darfst du die gesetzlich auch entnehmen. Gern gesehen ist es auf keinen Fall.


----------



## wowa777 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Bedingungen stehen in der Liste. Wenn 2 erlaubt sind darfst du die gesetzlich auch entnehmen. Gern gesehen ist es auf keinen Fall.




Wer behauptet das ?
Das ist totaler Schwachsinn


----------



## shafty262 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Ich. Und das ist in den meisten holländischen Gegenden 100% so, also absolut kein Schwachsinn.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (17. März 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Sie werden es nie verstehen....

Wenn im eigenen Garten der Salat abgeerntet ist, bedient man sich halt beim Nachbarn. 
Nachhaltige Fischerei ist für die meisten deutschen Angler leider ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Side (17. März 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Also was denn jetzt mit den Zandern? Besser wieder frei lassen? Ich habe hier was von maximal drei Stück pro Tag gelesen. 

https://www.luckylures.eu/de/Gewasser/Niederlande/Haringvliet-Hollands-Diep


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. März 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Side schrieb:


> Also was denn jetzt mit den Zandern? Besser wieder frei lassen? Ich habe hier was von maximal drei Stück pro Tag gelesen. https://www.luckylures.eu/de/Gewasser/Niederlande/Haringvliet-Hollands-Diep


Schaue dazu bitte in deine Papiere, die du zum VISpas dazu bekommen hast und eh mit dir führen musst. Das ist eben von Region zu Region unterschiedlich und selbst jedes einzelne Gewässer hat nicht selten auch eigene Regeln.

Aber Grundsätzlich empfehle ich dir jeden Fisch zurück zu setzen, sofern dieser weiterhin Lebensfähig ist. shafty262 hat es schon gut ausgedrückt, das mitnehmen der Fische ist "meist" nicht gern gesehen. Und als Deutscher hat man eh einen schlechten Ruf und mit Vorurteilen zu kämpfen, weil vieles abgeschlagen wird. (Was man Grenznah auch an den schlechten Fängen merkt)

Ich habe mich in den letzten Monaten viel mit den Niederländern unterhalten und die meisten gehen davon aus, dass wir nur Abschlagen kennen und daher nicht gern gesehen werden.

Sofern es erlaubt ist (bitte selber das Gewässer nachschauen), darfst du dies natürlich gerne tun.


----------



## klumpi (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo suchen ein gutes Zander und Hechtgewässer in den NL für 2017.Sind 4 Personen und brauchen natürlich auch eine Unterkunft,schön wäre ein Haus mit zwei Booten.Wenn es sowas gibt in den NL,sind sonst immer in Schweden. (Asnen)Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar da wir keine Ahnung haben.

gruss aus lübeck


----------



## Alucard (11. August 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hi zusammen,
da ich im ganzen inet nix konkretes gefunden habe, kann mir jemand sagen, ob man die Nachtangelerlaubnis in Holland wirklich nur online kaufen kann oder gibts da auch vor Ort Möglichkeiten/Geschäfte, die die verkaufen?
Da ich den vorläufigen Vispas erst auf dem weg nach Holland kaufe, kann ich jetzt ja noch nicht die Vispasnummer für die online Bestellung eingeben und dann dort diesen auszudrucken, könnte schwieriger werden.
Danke schonmal im Voraus 
G Alu


----------



## Bronco84 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Nabend ,  also wir haben hier in 48599 Gronau einen Angelladen der auch immer die Nachtangelerlaubnis verkauft hat.  Kostete damals  allerdings 7.50 Euro mehr als im Internet.Ob sich da was geändert hat weiß ich nicht da ich meinen die letzten zwei Jahre auch nur online bestellt hab. 
Jenachdem woher du kommst ,rufst am besten 1-2 Tage vorher in einem Laden an der auf deiner Route liegt und fragst nochmal nach, damit du auf der sicheren Seite bist. 
Gruß Bronco


----------



## Alucard (11. August 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Ok, das ist ja schon mal eine Antwort, muss ich wohl mal paar Anrufe tätigen morgen.
Danke


----------



## n0rdfriese (12. August 2016)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Moin,

die Nachtangelerlaubnis gibt es aktuell nur noch online. Nach erhalt des Vispass (Scheckkarte) kannst Du mit deiner Vispass Nr. die Nachtangelerlaubnis für 10€ und die Erlaubnis 3. Rute für 25€ kaufen. Dann bekommst Du den jeweiligen Hologrammaufkleber für deinen Vispass zugeschickt, und kannst diese auf die entsprechenden Felder kleben. 

Die Erlaubnis 3. Rute kostete Anfang des Jahres noch 10€, ist jetzt aber wohl deutlich erhöht worden.


----------



## Alucard (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal eine Frage zu den nicht markierten Gewässern in Holland, also denen die einfach als Wasser im visplanner dargestellt werden. 
Für diese gibt es keine Beschreibung zu welchem Verein sie gehören oder ob sie privat sind. Allerdings habe ich an solchen schon auch nicht niederländische Angler gesehen.
Sind diese nun in privatem Besitz oder gehören sie einem Verein und nur der Visplanner(App,online) hat sie nicht gelistet, sind aber trotzdem beangelbar?
VG
Alu


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hi, wird es keine allgemeingültige Antwort drauf geben. Sie sind nicht gelistet. Es gibt darunter Gewässer die nicht beangelbar sind, in Vereinshand sind, mit Vispas beangelbare, Gewässer an denen sich nicht holländische Schwarzangler rum treiben...

Grüße JK


----------



## Alucard (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Ok, wenn solche Gewässer aber in der Gewässerliste unter einer Region ganz normal aufgelistet sind(sofern man die Ortsangaben richtig interpretiert xD ), dann darf man sie beangeln? Dann stellst sich nur noch die Frage ob für alle Vispas Besitzer oder nur von einem bestimmten Verein?
Danke und Grüße
Alu


----------



## shafty262 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Ich lass lieber die Finger von nicht eindeutig freien Gewässern. Auch wenns schwer ist weils teilweise offensichtliche Hotspots sind.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## StevenHamburg (6. April 2017)

Hallo,

ich fahre über Ostern und die folgende Woche mit einem Kumpel durch Holland und würde gerne meine Angel mit einpacken. Bisher bin ich nicht großartig schlau geworden aus dem was ich im Internet fand und ich las dass sich irgendwas ab 2017 geändert haben soll, was genau muss ich nun beachten, reicht es sich den VisPas zu besorgen und das wars? Das klingt mir fast zu einfach, da ich Online einen Verein oder eine Fischereischeinnummer angeben muss. Ich habe keine Lust auf Ärger sondern möchte einfach Abends ein bisschen die Seele baumeln lassen.
Ich habe bereits die App und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe darf ich an allen dunkelblau eingezeichneten Stellen mit eben diesem VisPas angeln. Ist es wirklich so einfach?


----------



## shafty262 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Ne das ist nicht so einfach. Dein richtigen Vispass wirst du bis Ostern nicht bekommen also ist die App für dich nur eingeschränkt nutzbar. Du musst also mit der List van Viswateren arbeiten die du bei deinem vorläufigen Vispass dabei hast. Mit dem Heft in Kombination mit der App kannst du dann aber leicht rausfinden welche Regeln an dem Gewässer gelten und ob du es beangeln darfst. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## StevenHamburg (6. April 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Wie gehe ich dann nun am besten vor um am Osterwochenende Angeln zu dürfen?


----------



## shafty262 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Dir ein Vispas in der Gegend kaufen in der du angeln möchtest. Dann mit der App die Nummer des Gewässers raussuchen und dir die Bestimmungen im Buch angucken. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## StevenHamburg (6. April 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Also reicht schon der "nicht richtige Vispas" dafür? Es gibt leider keine spezifische Gegend da wir durchs ganze Land touren werden.


----------



## shafty262 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Ja das ist der vorläufige Vispass. Der Berechtigt 4 Wochen lang zum Angeln in den Niederlanden. Nach den 4 Wochen solltest du deine Chipkarte dann im Postkasten haben. Auf dieser Chipkarte steht dann deine endgültige Vispassnummer. Mit der kannst du die App dann Vollständig nutzen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## StevenHamburg (6. April 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Wunderbar, vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Dann mit der App die Nummer des Gewässers raussuchen und dir die Bestimmungen im Buch angucken.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



 die Bestimmungen stehen auch in der App, einfach auf das gewünschte Gewässer tippen.
 die App ist dafür das man das Buch nicht mehr mit schleppen muss , entweder App oder Buch beides muss nicht.


----------



## shafty262 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Doch muss er wohl da er noch keine Vispassnummer hat und somit sämtliche Gewässer dunkelblau sind.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas. (7. April 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Doch muss er wohl da er noch keine Vispassnummer hat und somit sämtliche Gewässer dunkelblau sind.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



ich glaube du verstehst es nicht, das selbe was im Buch steht steht auch in der App Lijst met alle wateren . des wegen braut er kein Buch wenn die App vorhanden ist


----------



## Frank aus Lev (7. April 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Thomas. schrieb:


> ich glaube du verstehst es nicht, das selbe was im Buch steht steht auch in der App Lijst met alle wateren . des wegen braut er kein Buch wenn die App vorhanden ist


Doch er muss das Buch dabei haben.
Wenn er keine Vispas Nummer hat, kann er die App nicht aktivieren. Es zählt nur eine aktive App.
Und ausserdem sollte man das Buch immer mit haben. Wenn du mal keinen Empfang mit dem Handy hast, wird es gehandhabt wie Angeln ohne Buch.


----------



## shafty262 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Doch er muss das Buch dabei haben.
> Wenn er keine Vispas Nummer hat, kann er die App nicht aktivieren. Es zählt nur eine aktive App.
> Und ausserdem sollte man das Buch immer mit haben. Wenn du mal keinen Empfang mit dem Handy hast, wird es gehandhabt wie Angeln ohne Buch.


So siehts aus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Flynt (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Huhu. 

Mir wurde heute im Angelgeschäft in Holland gesagt. Sie würden keine vispass mehr verkaufen. Ich solle online kaufen der Vorläufige und die App reichen bei einer Kontrolle?! Wie soll ich das sonst machen, wenn ich jetz online bestelle. 

Andres Thema.  

 Ich bin grad in Nordholland unterwegs. Das viele Wasser hat mich gereizt und da kann ich eben an keinem Angel Laden vorbei gehen   Da Hecht/Zander Schonzeit ist dachte ich mir ich besorg mir nen Leichtes Gerät und gehe bisschen Barsch angeln am Graben.... Brücken Dropshoten etc Jetz als ich mir die Vispass bestellen wollte hab ich leider festgestellt das Barsch hier auch Schonzeit hat damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet kenne ich so garnicht...  hat jemanden  idee was jetz sinnvoll wäre mit leichtem angel Gerät (22g Wurfg.  220cm geflochtene schnur) wäre für paar tipps dankbar. LG Larry


----------



## Frank aus Lev (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Larry Flynt schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Mir wurde heute im Angelgeschäft in Holland gesagt. Sie würden keine vispass mehr verkaufen. Ich solle online kaufen der Vorläufige und die App reichen bei einer Kontrolle?! Wie soll ich das sonst machen, wenn ich jetz online bestelle.
> 
> ...


Ich bin auch gerade in Holland und war letzte Woche im Hengeldiscount. Ich meine gesehen zu habe das jemand was für eine Angelerlaubnis ausgefüllt hat.
Vielleicht gilt das ja nur für den einen Laden wo du warst, auf der Visplaner App kannst du doch mit dem Filter alle registrierten Angel Geschäfte anzeigen lassen. Dann versuche es doch mal bei einem anderen.


----------



## Larry Flynt (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Ok dann schau ich nochmal in einen anderen laden
 

Ne Idee was ich sinnvolles jetz angeln kann? Bin in Limmen... 

Was angelt du so momentan? 


Gruß


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Larry Flynt schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Mir wurde heute im Angelgeschäft in Holland gesagt. Sie würden keine vispass mehr verkaufen. Ich solle online kaufen der Vorläufige und die App reichen bei einer Kontrolle?! Wie soll ich das sonst machen, wenn ich jetz online bestelle.


Mit dem Vorläufigen Ausdruck darfst du einen gewissen Zeitraum angeln. Die App (wichtig, du musst Verbindung haben) dazu reicht aus.
Allerdings gibt es noch genügend Läden, die diesen anbieten. Manche Läden machen dies nicht.



Larry Flynt schrieb:


> Ich bin grad in Nordholland unterwegs. Das viele Wasser hat mich gereizt und da kann ich eben an keinem Angel Laden vorbei gehen   Da Hecht/Zander Schonzeit ist dachte ich mir ich besorg mir nen Leichtes Gerät und gehe bisschen Barsch angeln am Graben.... Brücken Dropshoten etc Jetz als ich mir die Vispass bestellen wollte hab ich leider festgestellt das Barsch hier auch Schonzeit hat damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet kenne ich so garnicht...


Du darfst weiterhin mit Wurm und ähnlichen wurmartigen Ködern am Drop Shot System angeln. Ich hatte dies bezüglich eine Anfrage raus geschickt, die dann an den obersten Boa gegangen war. Die Barsche darfst du allerdings nicht entnehmen, wozu ich als Gast aber grundsätzlich in den Niederlanden rate.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Larry Flynt schrieb:


> Ok dann schau ich nochmal in einen anderen laden
> 
> 
> Ne Idee was ich sinnvolles jetz angeln kann? Bin in Limmen...
> ...


Das würde ich an diner Stelle machen, ich bin auf der anderen Seite vom Ijsselmeer.

Wie Dennis schon schreibt gibt es noch einige Möglichkeiten.

Ich bin gerade mit Wurm und Made am stippen und meine neuen technischen Errungenschaften am testen.


----------



## Larry Flynt (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Dann werde ich wohl morgen mal bisschen die Gräben mit Pose und Wurm/Teig unsicher machen gehen. Vielleicht ist ja die ein oder andere Schleie dabei


----------



## Larry Flynt (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

War vorgestern 2h am wasser (Düsseldrop) und heute (am Golfplatz Heilo) alle möglichen tiefen und Köder getestet. Wurm. Teig. Mais.... Kein biss garnix. Nicht mal eine kleine nervige rotfeder. Was mach ich falsch  gut zeit nicht optimal war immer ggen 16 uhr bis zum abendbrot. Aber weißfisch oder Barsche habe ich immer zu alle  zeiten ständig beim posen angeln an der leine... Fische sind definitiv da... Gesprungen und fliegen genascht wird die ganze zeit  am Düsseldrop konnte ich duzente richtig fette karpfen beim sonnen und futtern bewundern nur beißen will irgendwie nix


----------



## Frank aus Lev (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Larry Flynt schrieb:


> Was mach ich falsch


Das wird dir hier niemand beantworten können ohne weitere Angaben oder das Gewässer genau zu kennen, manchmal klappt es halt und manchmal halt nicht.


----------



## Larry Flynt (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Das ist mir klar. war auch mehr eine rhetorische Geschichte... Wollte mehr oder weniger meine Erfahrungen teilen hier an den Gewässern. War vorhin nochmal ne Stunde am Düsseldrop. Karpfen und andere schwimmen einfach am Köder vorbei  konnte man heut gut beobachten da sonne gut stand und wasser recht klar.


----------



## echoplex (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich wollte mich zum Thema Angeln in den Niederlanden einlesen da ich bloß 30 Autominuten von der Grenze entfernt lebe und das sich eben anbietet.
Nun 3 Grundsätzliche fragen:
1. Darf ich mit meinem deutschen Angelschein überall in den Niederlanden fischen?
2. Braucht man in den Niederlanden überhaupt einen Angelschein ? (sonst könnte ich auch mal meine Freundin mitnehmen zum fischen)
3. Braucht man eine Gewässerkarte wie hierzu Lande und wenn ja, wo bekommt man diese her?

LG und Danke


----------



## Ulli3D (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*


Deinen deutschen Angelschein, den gibt es übrigens nicht, den kannst Du getrost daheim lassen, der interessiert niemanden dort.
Nein, Du brauchst keinen Angelschein! Nimm Deine Freundin mit und gut ist es.
Du brauchst nur den VisPas aber dran denken, die Niederländer sind ziemlich pingelig, wenn jemand die Regeln verletzt, das wird schnell richtig teuer aber ansonsten ist das Angeln dort entspannt und preisgünstig.


----------



## echoplex (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Du brauchst nur den VisPas aber dran denken, die Niederländer sind ziemlich pingelig, wenn jemand die Regeln verletzt, das wird schnell richtig teuer aber ansonsten ist das Angeln dort entspannt und preisgünstig.



Okay, cool .. und ich benötige nur den VisPas und kann damit (mit ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen) fast überall angeln, richtig?
Eine zusätzliche Gewässerkarte benötigt man in Holland nicht?


----------



## ronram (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Bei visplanner.nl oder alternativ auch mit der App kannst du nachsehen, wo du überall mit dem Vispas angeln kannst und ob es noch zusätzliche Regeln gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Guck mal hier, die Holländer sind viel anglerfreundlicher als die Deutschen, die haben extra auch deutschsprachige Seiten mit allen Infos rausgebracht:
FISHING IN HOLLAND: DER AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR IHREN ANGELURLAUB!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



echoplex schrieb:


> Okay, cool .. und ich benötige nur den VisPas und kann damit (mit ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen) fast überall angeln, richtig?
> Eine zusätzliche Gewässerkarte benötigt man in Holland nicht?


Du brauchst zu dem VISpas entweder die "Lijsten van viswateren" - eine Liste mit allen dir zu angeln erlaubten Gewässern oder du verwendest die VISplanner App - mit der du dir anschauen kannst, in welchen Gewässern du fischen darfst.

Ganz wichtig: Mache dich vorher unbedingt mit den Regeln vertraut und sei vor allem Respektvoll. Die Strafen dort sind sehr hoch und teuer. Wenn du Fragen hast - scheue dich nicht vorher zu fragen.

Noch etwas grundsätzliches zur Entnahme von Fischen: In den Niederlanden gilt das Angeln als Freizeit und Erholung und der Fisch hat dort einen anderen Wert wie in Deutschland. Catch & Release gehört zum Angeln dazu und wird gerne gesehen, das Angeln gehört zur Kultur eben dazu. Was man überhaupt nicht gerne sieht sind Leute, die alles abschlagen und mitnehmen. Je nach Region darfst du Hecht und Zander nicht einmal entnehmen, demnach solltest du, wenn du dort Angeln möchtest, davon absehen Fisch zu entnehmen. Wenn du dich an diese Regeln und Sitten hältst, wirst du viel Spaß im wunderschönen Nachbarland haben.


----------



## echoplex (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Vielen Dank an euch für die Ratschläge und Hilfe!
Werde mir das zu Herzen nehmen..

War heute wieder am Rhein bei Duisburg und hatte null Bisse oder Kontakt.
Ich weiß nicht was hier los ist..
Weder auf Zander, noch auf Rapfen oder Hecht.
Hoffentlich ist in NL nicht auch so überfischt?!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



echoplex schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist in NL nicht auch so überfischt?!


Wenn du vom Pott aus über die Grenze fährst, dann schon.
Die Niederlanden sind extrem beliebt geworden in den letzten Jahren. Eben weil auch viele denken, dass einem die Fische dort an den Haken springen. 
Die meisten Angler kommen aus dem Pott und fahren alle dort über die Grenzen. Dementsprechend hört man in jedem zweiten Holland-Thema (Foren und Facebook) Fragen zu den Grenzregionen dort. Viele fangen dort auch nicht (gut) und sind dann verwundert, was zum Teil am hohen Angeldruck liegt.

Wenn man dort Erfolg haben will. Weiter raus fahren oder weniger befischte Stellen suchen. Und vor allem die richtigen Stellen suchen. Und genau da macht sich der Vorteil der Niederlande bemerkbar: Du hast die Freiheit fast überall hin zu fahren um dort zu angeln. Ist ein Spot doof - einfach irgendwo hin fahren und da Spots suchen und testen. In DE ist man sehr begrenzt.


----------



## fünfkantmuschel (22. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Frage zum Angeln an Brücken in den Niederlanden. In den Regeln steht "  Es ist verboten von Brücken, Schleusen und innerhalb von 50 metern von Fischpassagen und anderen Fischmigrationsstellen zu angeln".

Hier bin ich etwas unsicher, man darf nicht Von Brücken angeln aber daneben? Gelten die 50 m da auch?
In der Sufo habe ich nichts gefunden hoffe auf klärende Antwort.

Gruß aus Nordholland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Da gabs die Diskussion auch und ist alles beschrieben und geklärt worden:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329786


----------



## fünfkantmuschel (22. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Danke dir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

immer gerne ;-)


----------



## stirlizin (23. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Wie viele Fische darf man mitnehmen? (Hecht, Barsch, Zander)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Das kommt auf die Regeln der jeweiligen Region bzw. des Gewässers an.
Nachgucken visplanner:
http://www.visplanner.nl/

Karpfen fast überall geschützt, auch Aal und Waller..


----------



## stirlizin (23. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Ich habe noch kein vispas


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



stirlizin schrieb:


> Wie viele Fische darf man mitnehmen? (Hecht, Barsch, Zander)


Hallo stirlizin,

das kommt ganz auf die Region an, in welcher du angeln möchtest. Wenn du also einen VISpas hast - ganz gleich wo du dir den gekauft hast - kommt es auf die Region an, in der du angelst.

Die allgemeine Regel besagt folgendes:


> 5. Gefangener Fisch muss unbeschadet in dasselbe Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden, außer:
> 
> - er ist zum Eigenverzehr bestimmt (dann sofort mit einem kräftigen Schlag auf den Kopf töten);
> 
> ...


Wenn nicht ausdrücklich "erlaubt", darf du keinen Hecht entnehmen. Es gibt einige wenige Regionen, da ist es erlaubt. Da musst du dich dann vorher informieren.

Mein Ratschlag:
Wenn du als Gast zum Angeln in das Nachbarland fährst, dann solltest du deine Fische auch zurücksetzen. "Mal" einen Zander mitnehmen ist in Ordnung. Doch der Ruf der Deutschen leidet sehr und wir sollten dessen Sitten und Kultur respektieren. Und dazu gehört es auch, das Angeln als Hobby, Kultur und Freizeitaktivität zu verstehen und die Fische zurückzusetzen.

Bei weiteren Fragen: Nur zu 

P.S. Auch Wels und Graskarpfen haben ein Entnahmeverbote.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Danke Dennis - warst wieder schnell!!!!


----------



## Bronco84 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hier mal ein kurzes Video über Deutsche Angler in NL. 
Für alle die kein niederländisch sprechen. 
Es geht darum das deutsche nach Holland fahren grade weil man dort Fisch zurücksetzen darf und soll. Bzw.  Weil Auch die Chance auf einen großen Fisch dementsprechend höher ist. 

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...-we-willen-vis-terug-kunnen-zetten-video.html

Quelle: sportvisserij-Nederland.nl


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

auf Deutsch ;-))) :
[youtube1]UR51AAb5uA8[/youtube1]


----------



## stirlizin (25. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Wie schnell kriegt man vorläufigen Vispas?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Ungefähr 45 Sekunden inklusive ausfüllen wenn du nen schnellen Verkäufer hast.


----------



## Bronco84 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Grad bei youtube entdeckt. Ein kurzes Video auf Deutsch wie der "visplanner"funktioniert. Villeicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen. 

https://youtu.be/hzVxR1g3UKk

Quelle: sportvisserij-nederland


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Kennt jemand den normalen Wasserstand der Ijssel am RL .

Elwis zeigt 966 aber wieviel über dem normalen Wasserstand ist das ?


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Vielleicht findest Du hier was du brauchst?


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Danke , damit kann ich etwas anfangen .


----------



## jigga1986 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo wo soll ich am besten vispas bestellen?
Möchte irgendwo bei Roermond angeln. Gewässer soll familienfreundlich inkl grill und zelt sein. Kann da jemand was empfehlen. Zielfisch: Weißfisch. Nachtangeln muss erlaubt sein.

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas. (4. April 2018)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Hallo wo soll ich am besten vispas bestellen?
> Möchte irgendwo bei Roermond angeln. Gewässer soll familienfreundlich inkl grill und zelt sein. Kann da jemand was empfehlen. Zielfisch: Weißfisch. Nachtangeln muss erlaubt sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk



inkl grill und zelt 

so weit ich weiß, beides offiziell verboten


----------



## Wilhelm (4. April 2018)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Hallo jigga, versuche mal den Harry van Ass zu kontaktieren,
ist ein Campingplatz direkt an einem See.
http://www.camperado.de/campingdetails/Camping_Van_Ass__13461


----------



## Gast (4. April 2018)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Hallo wo soll ich am besten vispas bestellen?
> Möchte irgendwo bei Roermond angeln. Gewässer soll familienfreundlich inkl grill und zelt sein. Kann da jemand was empfehlen. Zielfisch: Weißfisch. Nachtangeln muss erlaubt sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk




Bitte informieren, sich an die Gesetze halten und sich auch wie ein Gast benehmen, danke.

https://www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch/vispas-(angelschein)/gesetze-und-regel-(video).html
https://www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch/
https://www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch/vispas-(angelschein)/


----------



## hanzz (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in den Niederlanden*

Bleifrei bald in den Niederlanden

https://www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch/uber-uns/nachrichten/27/angelsport-bleifrei.html

https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de...land-soll-bleifrei-werden.html


----------



## Alucard (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar Fragen zu der Mitangel Möglichkeit für Freunde. Ich habe den normalen Vispas eines Angelvereins und möchte in 3 Wochen mal wieder nach Holland mit einem Bekannten fahren, der selbst noch nie einen Vispas hatte. Da gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, dass ich einen "Mitangelschein" beantrage und diese Person an dem einen Tag mitangeln kann ohne sich noch extra einen Vispas zu kaufen.
Kann jemand sagen, wie lang diese Beantragung dauert/dauern kann und was ich oder mein Bekannter dann zugeschickt bekomme, falls überhaupt?

Danke und Grüße
Alu


----------



## hanzz (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich meine, da wird nichts zugeschickt.
Online dauert das nur n paar Minuten.
Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.
@Dennis Knoll kann sicherlich was dazu sagen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Oktober 2018)

Da liegst du richtig @hanzz
Man füllt Online alles aus und bekommt direkt eine Bestätigung.
(Am besten davon ein Screenshot machen)

Und anschließend bekommt man eine E-Mail mit der PDF, die man sich ausdrucken sollte.


----------



## Alucard (19. Oktober 2018)

Ok, alles klar.
Vielen Dank


----------



## mark11 (28. Dezember 2018)

gibt es die Liste der Fischgewässer und Rechte/Pflichten, auf Deutsch übersetzt?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. Dezember 2018)

Hi !
Die Liste nicht, Rechte und Pflichten bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich denke aber eher nicht ...

tight lines
Tom


----------



## snow21 (5. März 2019)

wegen den regeln die es zum glück in holland gibt schau ich immer gerne auf der seite nach.

https://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de

rechts oben findet ihr die drei kleinen strichje und dann nur noch auf "bestimmungen" 

sehr gut und super hilfreich alles was man in holland wissen sollte bevor man ärger bekommt


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. März 2019)

snow21 schrieb:


> wegen den regeln die es zum glück in holland gibt schau ich immer gerne auf der seite nach.
> 
> https://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de
> 
> ...


Ganz ganz *große Vorsicht* vor dieser Webseite, denn die Regeln *stimmen nicht*. 

Die Seite war *damals *das Nachschlagewerk erster Klasse von einem fähigen und fleißigen Mann. Der hat aber irgendwann aufgehört mit der Seite und die Domain abgemeldet. Eine Weile später hat sich jemand anderes die Domain gekrallt, halbherzig mit Inhalt gefüllt/füllen lassen und streut seit dem falsche Regeln. Das sorgt auch im Netz und bei der Sportvisserij Nederland immer wieder für ärger, da die Leute über die falschen Regeln verwirrt sind. Den Regel entsprechend, dürfte man NICHT auf Hecht angeln.


> Es ist verboten, Hecht zu angeln oder zu besitzen.


Richtig übersetzt müsste es heißen...


> Es ist verboten mehr als einen Hecht in Besitz zu haben



Da laufen die Leute dann sturm, weil sie glauben, sie dürfen in den einzelnen Regionen nicht auf Hecht angeln. Diese Seite ist ein großes NoGo und müsste eigentlich vom Netz genommen werden.

Ich bin irgendwann hingegangen und habe die Grundregeln unter http://holland-angeln.de/ übersetzt. Dort findet man die Grundlegenden Bestimmungen und die Bestimmungen der jeweiligen Regione richtig übersetzt. Auch werden dort hier und da einige der häufig gestellten Fragen beantwortet, dessen Antworten ich mir von Juristen der Sportvisserij Nederlande habe geben lassen.


----------



## tenchhunter87 (27. Mai 2019)

Wollte bald in die Niederlande reisen zum Angeln. Habe mir den Vispass bestellt und mich in die Bestimmungen eingelesen.
Auf folgende Fragen habe ich jedoch leider keine verlässlichen Antworten gefunden:

- Darf man nur Köderfische aus dem gleichen Gewässer verwenden, in welchem man angelt oder darf man beispielsweise auch eingefrorene Köderfische die in Deutschland gefangen wurden bzw. im Supermarkt (Meeresfische) gekauft wurden mitbringen?
- Ist die Verwendung eines Stahlvorfaches zwingend vorgeschrieben, auch wenn Hechtbisse unwahrscheinlich sind und man z.B. mit sehr kleinen Spinnern Barschen nachstellt?
- Wie viele Fische dürfen entnommen werden, wenn nichts unter Besonderheiten im Visplanner steht? (Hecht und Zander ist verständlich beschrieben, aber was ist beispielsweise mit Barschen, Rotaugen, Brassen).
- Wie viel Futter ist beim Friedfischangeln erlaubt?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße

Tenchhunter


----------



## Alucard (29. September 2019)

Hallo,
ich war die Tage in Holland angeln und mir sind zum ersten mal diese kleinen Bojenketten aufgefallen, die vor den künstlichen Wehren quer über den Kanal aufgehangen waren. Ich war mir nicht sicher ob das nur Absperrungen für Boote sind oder ob in jenen auch das Angeln verboten ist. Gesonderte Schilder dafür habe ich aber nicht gesehen.
Kann mir jemand das beantwrten ob ich zwischen diesen und dem direkten Wehr angeln darf oder nicht? Im Vispas/Visplanner steht auch nichts spezielles drin.

VG Alu


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. September 2019)

Die Ketten haben für dich als Angler keine Relevanz. Du darfst mit aller Ruhe vor den Ketten angeln, wenn App, Schilder oder andere Regeln es nicht verbieten.
Bei Wehren bitte immer darauf achten ob es nicht eine Fischtreppe gibt, die ein Wehr umgibt. Denn in dem Falle muss der Abstand zur Fischtreppe eingehalten und man darf dort nicht angeln.


----------



## Alucard (30. September 2019)

Ok, Vielen Dank für die Antwort, dann weiß ich schon mal wieder mehr  Fischtreppen hab ich nicht erkennen können an den Stellen an denen ich bisher war, die müssten einem ja ins Auge fallen.


----------



## max1997 (12. Februar 2020)

Moin zusammen!

ich habe im Sommer vor mit ein paar freunden für eine Woche nach holland zum angeln zu fahren.
wir möchten gerne an einem (oder auch unterschiedlichen) Gewässern zelten und Nachtangeln, wofür wir grundsätzlich auch die notwendigen Aufkleber also Erlaubnis auf unserem vispas haben.
wir planen tagsüber in den poldern auf Hecht und co zu gehen und abends die zelte aufzuschlagen und unser glück mit den Karpfen o.ä. zu versuchen.
Außerdem hätten wir gerne die Nordsee oder das IJsselmeer in der nähe um dort auch mal tagsüber hinzufahren.

haben das im letzen Jahr auch schon gemacht und es war auch teilweise erfolgreich, allerdings waren wir nur knapp hinter der deutschen grenze und als wir dann doch noch an die holländische Nordsee gefahren sind mussten wir im auto schlafen weil es laut visplaner app keine Gewässer mit Zeltgenehmigung in der Nähe gab worauf hin wir nachts eine interessante Begegnung mit der holländischen Polizei hatten 
dieses jahr möchten wir alles ein wenig besser planen und sind auch bereit weiter zu fahren als nur kurz hinter die grenze.

hat jemand Anregungen oder tipps in Bezug auf eine gute region oder einen guten Ort , oder auch gerne sonstige tipps für unseren trip?

ps. da wir alle noch sehr jung (Studenten und Auszubildende sind haben wir kein großes budget und wollen alles möglichst günstig halten sind aber mit autos mobil)

vielen dank schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Februar 2020)

max1997 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> ich habe im Sommer vor mit ein paar freunden für eine Woche nach holland zum angeln zu fahren.
> wir möchten gerne an einem (oder auch unterschiedlichen) Gewässern zelten und Nachtangeln, wofür wir grundsätzlich auch die notwendigen Aufkleber also Erlaubnis auf unserem vispas haben.
> ...



Holland ist wirklich ein Paradies für Angler! 
Mit der Region kann man nicht so viel falsch machen, mit dem Übernachten schon! Es gelten dort, was das Übernachten im Auto oder Zelt betrifft besondere Vorschriften bzw Gesetze!  Die ein Wildcampen bzw das Übernachten im Auto untersagen! 
Deshalb würde ich einen Campingplatz empfehlen. ....die sind top und verfügen über eine gute Infrastruktur! 
Campingplätze gibt es in Holland sehr zahlreich über das ganze Land, fast an jedem Gewässer. 
Informationen erhält man leicht über das Internet oder über das Fremdenverkehrsbüro VVV .

LG Michael


----------



## max1997 (12. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Holland ist wirklich ein Paradies für Angler!
> Mit der Region kann man nicht so viel falsch machen, mit dem Übernachten schon! Es gelten dort, was das Übernachten im Auto oder Zelt betrifft besondere Vorschriften bzw Gesetze!  Die ein Wildcampen bzw das Übernachten im Auto untersagen!
> Deshalb würde ich einen Campingplatz empfehlen. ....die sind top und verfügen über eine gute Infrastruktur!
> Campingplätze gibt es in Holland sehr zahlreich über das ganze Land, fast an jedem Gewässer.
> ...


von camping plätzen wollen wir uns aus finanziellen gründen eigentlich fern halten und würden uns auf die Gewässer an denen man mit der entsprechenden Erlaubnis zelten darf beschränken


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Februar 2020)

max1997 schrieb:


> von camping plätzen wollen wir uns aus finanziellen gründen eigentlich fern halten und würden uns auf die Gewässer an denen man mit der entsprechenden Erlaubnis zelten darf beschränken



Ohne Campingplatz hat man halt auch keine Sanitärbereich ! Das funktioniert mal eine Nacht, notfalls auch mal zwei aber is keine Lösung für einen Urlaub. 
Deshalb ist das Übernachten in Holland auch eingeschränkt. 
Man kann sich was das Sanitätere betrifft natürlich mal mit einer Raststätte, Schwimmbad oder ähnlichem behelfen aber da kommt nicht wirklich Freunde auf immer wegfahren zu müssen. 
Die einzige Idee die ich noch hätte ,wäre ......guckt in welchem Verein ihr mit eurem Vispas Mitglied seit und fragt dort ob es an eurem Vereinsgewässer dort Möglichkeiten gibt am See zu übernachten und vielleicht dort eine gewisse Möglichkeit besteht wenigstens eine Toilette benutzen zu können? 
Alles andere ist in Holland nur beschränkt erlaubt auch an Vispas Gewässern darf kein Campingleben entfaltet werden, aus erdenklichen Gründen! 

LG Michael


----------



## blablabla (25. Februar 2020)

Hi 
Eine Frage... wir wollen zu dritt demnächst für ein verlängertes Wochenende nach roermond zum angeln fahren. Ist es sinnvoll den vispas  online zu kaufen oder in einem angelladen vor Ort?
Bekommt man im laden den besser geeigneten Schein für die Region?


----------



## eisblock (25. Februar 2020)

blablabla schrieb:


> Hi
> Eine Frage... wir wollen zu dritt demnächst für ein verlängertes Wochenende nach roermond zum angeln fahren. Ist es sinnvoll den vispas  online zu kaufen oder in einem angelladen vor Ort?
> Bekommt man im laden den besser geeigneten Schein für die Region?


Bestellt ihn im Internet. Da könnt ihr den für euch passenden Verein aussuchen, der die für euch interessanteren Gewässer bietet. Den vorläufigen Pass kann man auch sofort ausdrucken und hat sofort die nötige Berechtigung zur Hand. Aber bitte nicht vergessen rechtzeitig wieder zu kündigen, sonst droht vielleicht ungewollte Verlängerung.


----------



## Waller Michel (25. Februar 2020)

blablabla schrieb:


> Hi
> Eine Frage... wir wollen zu dritt demnächst für ein verlängertes Wochenende nach roermond zum angeln fahren. Ist es sinnvoll den vispas  online zu kaufen oder in einem angelladen vor Ort?
> Bekommt man im laden den besser geeigneten Schein für die Region?


Nur wenn du dort in einem Vereinsgewässer angeln möchtest ...
Praktisch in denen von dem der Vispas ausgestellt wird. 
Ansonsten sind die Gewässer gleich. 

LG


----------

